# Tratamentos em Portugal e Brasil: "você", "tu", "senhor(a)"



## dudla

Hey
I get a little confused with Voce and Tu.
I know in Portugal tu is the familiar one, and voce is formal.
What about Brazil? Is it the other way round? Do Brazilians even use "tu" at all?
Thanks a lot


----------



## hiwelcome

in the majority of the Brazilian states the use of Você (like São Paulo) is the familiar one, but in other few states like Parana it is the use of tu...so it depends in which state you are...


----------



## dudla

So in Sao Paolo they don't use "tu" at all?


----------



## Vanda

In general, no. As hiwelcome has told you, some states prefer using tu: Rio, Rio Grande do Sul, some North/Northeas states... In general we use você, São Paulo inlcuded. Of course you'll find some individuals saying tu in SP. Anyway, you can use whatever you fell like. 

You'll find a long discussion on the matter here.


----------



## Chriszinho85

I found another great thread about this topic here.


----------



## Leandro

I think that only in Rio Grande do Sul people say "tu" instead of "você", and better, they say it using the correct verb conjugation 

Here we Rio de Janeiro it's rare to hear someone say "tu", unless you're using an expression such as "é _tu mermo_(mesmo) or _tu mermo_(mesmo)" hihihihi


----------



## MariBR

> I think that only in Rio Grande do Sul people say "tu" instead of "você", and better, they say it using the correct verb conjugation


I wish I could say that, Leandro...

Usually, just the elderly can conjugate the second person of the singular correctly... I mean, we can conjugate it too, but when we are speaking, we simply do not.

My mum says "tu és", but I say "tu é" and some other horrible things I won't confess here! 

It's such a shame that we are losing a good part of the Portuguese grammar... que estamos nos distanciando tanto assim do português de Portugal.


----------



## pickypuck

As far as I know in Portugal is better to avoid the use of "você" because it has "connotations". Much more appropriate is to use "o senhor", "a senhora".... 

¡Olé!


----------



## Chriszinho85

MariBR said:
			
		

> usually, just the elderly can conjugate the second person of the singular correctly... i mean, we can conjugate it too, but when we are speaking, we simply do not.
> 
> my mum says "tu és", but i say "tu é" and some other horrible things i won't confess here!
> 
> it's such a shame that we are losing a good part of the portuguese grammar... que estamos nos distanciando tanto assim do português de portugal.


That's interesting. Do you think most young people don't conjugate "tu" correctly because of the influence of most Brazilians using "você"? Is there some sort of stigma attached with conjugating "tu" correctly among young people? It would be interesting to hear from the other "Gaúcho" in the forum, Ronan, and see what he thinks. I remember reading a message where he conjugated "tu" correctly, but I wonder if he also conjugates "tu" correctly while speaking.


----------



## MariBR

Yes, Chriszinho85, I do think so...
 
When I watch TV or read a magazine, it’s all conjugated in the third person. Even our newspapers  (and by  “our newspapers” I mean, those based on Porto Alegre mainly) are written using “você”. So, it’s kind of difficult to keep speaking correctly if you don’t practice it, if you read and listen to “você” and its third person conjugation all the time.  The most interesting thing to think about is why on earth we keep using “tu”…
 
Anyway, I really like it. The only problem is that everybody knows that you are southerner. (Is that right?)
 
And, what do you mean by stigma? I think there’s no stigma here, but it sounds strange, you know? A little bit too old! People notice that you are conjugating it right, when it should be the other way round… But nobody would mock you, they’d say: uau!!! Why are you being so formal? Especially when you are in your teens… but I think you could write a thesis about communication among teens, wherever they are.


----------



## Chriszinho85

MariBR said:
			
		

> Yes, Chriszinho85, I do think so...
> 
> When I watch TV or read a magazine, it’s all conjugated in the third person. Even our newspapers (and by “our newspapers” I mean, those based on Porto Alegre mainly) are written using “você”. So, it’s kind of difficult to keep speaking correctly if you don’t practice it, if you read and listen to “você” and its third person conjugation all the time. The most interesting thing to think about is why on earth we keep using “tu”…


  Hehe..That's true.  Como você, (ou melhor, como tu ), acho isso uma pena, but I guess it's just a fact of life. Language is always evolving. I was thinking and now I'm curious to find out about Brazilian immigrants who move to Portugal. After a while, do they start referring to people with "tu" and conjugating it correctly or do they just keep referring to people with "você." 



			
				MariBR said:
			
		

> Anyway, I really like it. The only problem is that everybody knows that you are southerner. (Is that right?)


  Yes, "southerner" is right.



			
				MariBR said:
			
		

> And, what do you mean by stigma? I think there’s no stigma here, but it sounds strange, you know? A little bit too old! People notice that you are conjugating it right, when it should be the other way round… But nobody would mock you, they’d say: uau!!! Why are you being so formal? Especially when you are in your teens… but I think you could write a thesis about communication among teens, wherever they are.


 Ahh...I understand. You have answered my question. This seems to happen everywhere. In informal situations, people usually have their own colloquial way of speaking.


----------



## Outsider

Chriszinho85 said:
			
		

> I was thinking and now I'm curious to find out about Brazilian immigrants who move to Portugal. After a while, do they start referring to people with "tu" and conjugating it correctly or do they just keep referring to people with "você."


I know a few who have started using "tu", conjugated verb and all.


----------



## olivinha

Pedrovski said:


> "você" uma palavra um bocado feia pessoalmente.


Pessoalmente, eu acho "rapariga" mais feia que "você".  
Pessoalmente também acho que não poderia viver sem "você", aliás acho que poucos brasileiros poderiam.
O


----------



## Pedrovski

olivinha said:


> Pessoalmente, eu acho "rapariga" mais feia que "você".
> Pessoalmente também acho que não poderia viver sem "você", aliás acho que poucos brasileiros poderiam.
> O



Não te esqueças da população do Rio Grande do Sul, que ainda usa o "tu" em vez do "você". (espero que não te importes de eu usar o "tu" contigo)


----------



## olivinha

Pedrovski said:


> Não te esqueças da população do Rio Grande do Sul, que ainda usa o "tu" em vez do "você".


Por isso disse que "poucos poderiam", taí os gaúchos, por exemplo.



Pedrovski said:


> (espero que não te importes de eu usar o "tu" contigo)


 
Claro que não, contanto que _te_ possa tratar por _você_.  
O


----------



## kurumin

Pedrovski said:


> Não te esqueças da população do Rio Grande do Sul, que ainda usa o "tu" em vez do "você". (espero que não te importes de eu usar o "tu" contigo)


 
Quem fala (TU) FOI, (TU) VIU?, (TU) ENTENDEU? como os gaúchos,
usa mais o você que o tu.


----------



## Opera fan

Olivinha
Estou plenamente de acordo com o que disse:
"Pessoalmente também acho que não poderia viver sem "você", aliás acho que poucos brasileiros poderiam."
É muito triste esta situação, quando afinal há em português tantas maneiras de evitar o constante uso da palavra.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Hey! A coisa não é bem assim não. ^^

Creio que só os jovens (e mesmo assim, parece-me que a um certo ponto da vida eles resolvem fazer as coisas certas) usam o "tu" conjugado com a 3ª pessoa do pretérito perfeito. Prefiro pensar nos outros casos como um "desaparecimento" do som /s/ do final dos verbos hahahaha (eu deveria ser advogado)

É comum escutar o pretérito perfeito como no subjuntivo: "tu visse?", "tu falasse com ele?" etc.


Quem fala "tu falasteS" e etc. são aqueles que acham que estão falando bonito.

Eu uso a 2ª pessoa conjugada corretamente em 95% das vezes. E as pessoas da minha família chegam a essa marca também. Pode ser algo relativo ao nível de educação mas depois que ouvi um camelô dizer "se já pagaste, ele deveria ter posto o selo.", não duvido de mais nada!

As pessoas simplesmente sabem o correto, mas pela lei do menor esforço, não a usam.

Curioso é ,também, que, num programa jovem da TV Com (que é da RBS, filiada da TV Globo no RS e SC), SEMPRE usam o "tu", seja nas entrevistas, seja naquelas frases que aparecem nas barras na parte inferior da tela. E conjugado corretamente. Geralmente nas entrevistas nas ruas o "tu" é usado corretamente e também nos programas de debate da TV Guaíba (outra gaúcha).

É... acho que isto não tem nada que ver com o tópico... mas tocaram no assunto e eu não poderia deixar de comentar! 


PS.: o uso do "você" em contextos informais é, para muitos, pior do que ser mandado tomar naquele lugar. Não falo só por mim, não. Eu sei de histórias... hehehehe
PS².: o uso de "vocês" já é outra história... mais longa.



			
				kurumin said:
			
		

> No Rio Grande do Sul: _EU FALEI, TU FALOU, ELE FALOU, NÓS FALEMO, CÊIS FALARO/FALARAM, ELES FALARO/FALARAM_


_
_Isso é coisa da italianada! Não costumamos transformar o final do "vocês" em "êis". Também pode ser a maneira que pessoas de pouca educação falam.


----------



## kurumin

Ontem eu assisti um programa na REDE TV (opção C de Florianópolis) e um empresário intervistado falava TU VIU, TU SACOU, TU QUER... o tempo todo  Nada de _visse, sacasse, quisesse_...


----------



## kurumin

Opera fan said:


> Olivinha
> Estou plenamente de acordo com o que disse:
> "Pessoalmente também acho que não poderia viver sem "você", aliás acho que poucos brasileiros poderiam."
> É muito triste esta situação, quando afinal há em português tantas maneiras de evitar o constante uso da palavra.



VOCÊ é uma palavra muito íntima aqui em Salvador.
Até que AMO VOCÊ soa mais intenso que um simples TE AMO (ou LHE AMO, também usado) 
O uso do TU no Brasil tem mais ou menos a mesma freqüencia do pronome THEE/THOU na Inglaterra, se usa
apenas em umas regiões [Yorkshire no caso de _thee_], e nem sempre [e nem por todas as pessoas].

Por exemplo, não podemos generalizar que no Sul se use só o tu pois não é verdade.
Na Serra Gaúcha o pronome informal é VOCÊ, a mesma coisa acontece no interior de Santa Catarina e na maior parte do Paraná.


----------



## olivinha

Opera fan said:


> Olivinha
> Estou plenamente de acordo com o que disse:
> "Pessoalmente também acho que não poderia viver sem "você", aliás acho que poucos brasileiros poderiam."
> É muito triste esta situação, quando afinal há em português tantas maneiras de evitar o constante uso da palavra.


 
Triste por quê? Ou melhor, triste para quem? É parte da cultura brasileira. Isso não quer dizer que não se usa outras formas no Brasil (senhor, tu, etc). E mesmo que não se usasse, so what? Realmente não entendo o motivo da tristeza.
O


----------



## olivinha

Oi, Opera Fan.
Acha mesmo que o uso preferencial de "você" no Brasil é um sintoma de atrofiamento da língua?

Poderia explicar melhor o caso do _pretoguês_; eu sinceramente não entendi.
O


----------



## uchi.m

Opera fan said:


> Olá Oli.
> A meu ver, cultura implica uma expansão, não o atrofiamento da lingua.



Que tal se redeclinássemos os substantivos, e os adjetivos e os artigos a concordarem com o substantivo respectivo? E sumam do vernáculo com a palavra ecrã, que desaforo esses neologismos todos! Esqueçamos a palavra você, isto é um ultraje! O que está bem é vossa mercê.

Está bem assim?


----------



## Opera fan

É atrofiamento se, como  Olivinha disse anteriormente, a grande maioria dos brasileiros teriam dificuldade em comunicar se o "você" não existisse.
Quanto ao "pretoguês" refere-se ao português falado há tempos atraz pelos nativos das antigas colónias africanas.


----------



## olivinha

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Opera fan* 

 
Olivinha
Estou plenamente de acordo com o que disse:
"Pessoalmente também acho que não poderia viver sem "você", aliás acho que poucos brasileiros poderiam."
É muito triste esta situação, quando afinal há em português tantas maneiras de evitar o constante uso da palavra.




Opera fan said:


> É atrofiamento se, como Olivinha disse anteriormente, a grande maioria dos brasileiros teriam dificuldade em comunicar se o "você" não existisse.


 
Opera fan, acho que _você_ (com todo respeito) atrofiou o que eu quis dizer com "não poderia viver sem você". Espero que nem todos tenham ficado só com o sentido literal.
Triste para mim foi ouvir/ler: "A meu ver, ultura implica uma expansão, não o atrofiamento da lingua". 
O


----------



## uchi.m

Opera fan said:


> Quanto ao pretoguês, refere-se ao português falado há tempos atrás pelos nativos das antigas colónias africanas.



Portanto, pelo que entendi - se é que fizeram-me entender bem -, o _você _é empregado por muito mais pessoas do que eu pensava até então.

Ou queria dizer que os africanos falam de maneira peculiar? Se sim, como? E tem mesmo algo a ver com o pronome _você_, que é... o tópico do _thread_?

P.S.: se os portugueses colonizassem Marte, os marcianos falavam verdeguês...?!


----------



## Opera fan

Uchi.m
Foi  um comentário feito a propósito do que Kurumin relatou (ver #20):
“Ontem eu assisti um programa na REDE TV (opção C de Florianópolis) e um empresário intervistado falava TU VIU, TU SACOU, TU QUER... *o tempo todo* ]Nada de _visse, sacasse, quisesse_...”


----------



## uchi.m

Opera fan said:


> Uchi.m
> Foi  um comentário feito a propósito do que Kurumin relatou (ver #20)



Pois então os africanos empregam o _tu_ mas não conjugam o verbo na 2a. pessoa, era isso?

Na universidade, havia muitos intercambistas angolanos, mas não pude perceber nenhum deles a fazer tais coisas.


----------



## Opera fan

Muito bem Olivinha. Sem tomar as suas palavras literalmente, só por brincadeira, pergunte aos seus amigos e conhecidos como diriam, por exemplo, as seguintes frases não usando “você:

- Eu ontem vi você.
- Quero falar com você.
- Já disse a você que não saía.

Referia-me à classe menos culta dos indígenas, tais como poderão haver nas zonas mais remotas do Amazonas.


----------



## kurumin

Opera fan said:


> Olá Kurumin
> Estas são palavras suas: “VOCÊ é uma palavra muito íntima aqui em Salvador.”
> Como pode dizer que “você” é uma palavra *muito íntima* quando a usa também ao dirigir-se a um completo estranho, ou até ao seu cão como já ouvi aqui dizer?
> Gostaria que me desse, por favor, uma explicação bastante clara e lógica sobre este ponto, de modo que eu perceba duma vez para sempre. Tá?


Bom, you é uma palavra íntima em inglês [i love you = eu amo você]
mas pode se usar até com a rainha da Inglaterra.

ps
Eu não uso a palavra CÃO. Aqui se evita, é muito feia, significa CAPETA.
A gente prefere a palavra CACHORRO.


----------



## kurumin

Opera fan said:


> Muito bem Olivinha. Sem tomar as suas palavras literalmente, só por brincadeira, pergunte aos seus amigos e conhecidos como diriam, por exemplo, as seguintes frases não usando “você:
> 
> - Eu ontem vi você.
> - Quero falar com você.
> - Já disse a você que não saía.


Eu tenho muitos amigos recifenses, e em Recife, eles usam você e tu, tanto faz:

_ Ontem eu vi você _= _Ontem eu vi tu_.
(ou _Ontem eu lhe/te vi_)
_ Eu quero falar com você_. = _Eu quero falar com tu_.
_ Eu já disse pra você que eu não saía_. = _Eu já disse pra tu que eu não saía._
(ou _Eu já te/disse que eu não saía_).


----------



## Alandria

Discordo, Kurumin. Conheço bem o dialeto falado na cidade de Recife e eles usam "ti", "contigo" e "teu" normalmente sem problemas.

O que há é a conjugação de "tu" como terceira pessoa no PRESENTE do INDICATIVO, um dialógo possível em recife:

- ei, deixei contigo minhaS coisaS
- tu pode me dizer onde tu botou?
- tá aí perto de ti, visse (clássica)?
- pronto, já vi, valeu!

Mesmo entre os pobres, se usa "contigo", "ti" e "teu". O "lhe" também se mistura com esses pronomes frequentemente em Recife.


----------



## kurumin

Alandria said:


> Discordo, Kurumin. Conheço bem o dialeto falado na cidade de Recife e eles usam "ti", "contigo" e "teu" normalmente sem problemas.
> 
> O que há é a conjugação de "tu" como terceira pessoa no PRESENTE do INDICATIVO, um dialógo possível em recife:
> 
> - ei, deixei contigo minhaS coisaS
> - tu pode me dizer onde tu botou?
> - tá aí perto de ti, visse (clássica)?
> - pronto, já vi, valeu!
> 
> Mesmo entre os pobres, se usa "contigo", "ti" e "teu". O "lhe" também se mistura com esses pronomes frequentemente em Recife.



Discordo. Os recifenses, informalmente, falam: UM BEIJO PRA TU. (ou PA TU). Formalmente: um abraço para você (ou para o senhor). PRA TI é pouco usado. Talvez os de Recife tenham vergonha desse uso. Sei lá.  Eu sei que no Paraíba essas contruções fazem parte do dialeto local e são usadas sem medo. 
Passar bem.

obs

Alandria, você é portuguesa?
Escreveu ''frequentemente''.


----------



## Alandria

kurumin said:


> Discordo. Os recifenses, informalmente, falam: UM BEIJO PRA TU. (ou PA TU). Formalmente: um abraço para você (ou para o senhor).
> PRA TI é pouco usado.
> Passar bem.
> 
> Alandria, você é portuguesa?
> Escreveu ''frequentemente''.


 
Erro de digitação, estou numa lan e o teclado aqui é diferente. Pega leve.
Se vir outros posts meus, há mais erros de digitação pela pressa em digitar. Obrigada pelo toque, se vir mais, avisa. 

Com base no que eu vi quando estive em recife, "pra ti" é bem mais comum que "pra tu". Eu conheço o dialeto de Recife.


----------



## kurumin

Alandria said:


> Mesmo entre os pobres, se usa "contigo", "ti" e "teu". O "lhe" também se mistura com esses pronomes frequentemente em Recife.


 


> ''_Nos _e _vos _oblíquos não são empregados pelo povo. _Nos _é substituído por _a gente_; _vos _por _vocês_; _Contigo _é forma desconhecida; _comigo _é pouco usada...[...]
> 
> É mais freqüente ouvir _com eu_,_ com tu_ ou _com você_, e também - o que é mais usual - _mais eu, mais tu, mais você_.''


 _Mário Marroquim. A língua do Nordeste (Alagoas e Pernambuco). Terceira edição. HD Livros Editora. Curitiba. 1996._


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vocês já se perguntaram porquê em Portugal não se usa o pronome de tratamento "você" e no Brasil sim ? Creio que só passaram a usar em virtude da influência das novelas brasileiras, que lá são exibidas fartamente.
Estive pensando sobre isso e cri que uma possibilidade é pelo fato dos portugueses não terem sido colonizados e nós brasileiros sim. Explico: com a chegada da família real ao Brasil, nós passamos a usar termos do tipo "Vossa Majestade", "Vossa Alteza" e às pessoas não tão "nobres" usávamos "Vossa Mercê", que depois, por meio da influência de nossa miscigenação (índios,  negros e brancos), fomos mudando pouco a pouco para "Vós Micê", até chegar em "Você". Creio que este processo não deve ter ocorrido em Portugal e é por isso que eles não têm esta palavra em suas origens. Será que eu estou delirando ?


----------



## Ayazid

Olá

I am not Portuguese but I have serious doubts that the pronoun você is an invention of Brazilian Portuguese. Note that the plural form of it vocês has almost completely replaced the classic "vós" in most of Portugal and I doubt it is so for the influence of Brazilian telenovelas. I guess that the você and its older form vosmecê were brought to Brazil from Portugal during the colonial period as a formal pronoun, however due to its massive use it lost all its formality and replaced tu in most regions, whereas in Portugal it became simply less respectful but still remained formal and therefor lost greater part of its popularity for the benefit of more courteous "senhor". A similar thing happened to old Castillian ceremonial/courteous "vos" which even completely disappeared  in Spain this time for the benefit of "vuestra merced" (modern usted) but keeps its popularity in certain regions of Latin America (for example Argentina, Uruguay etc.) as an informal pronoun.


----------



## Alandria

Tá delirando, sim. O "você" ainda não é tão majoritário assim no Brasil quanto se pensa (na mídia, sim, é generalizado o uso), chega a ser até uma generalização absurda. 

Lembrando que no meu estado se usa apenas o pronome você (ou cê) para tratamento íntimo, portanto não sou nada suspeita para falar disso, pois conheço o Brasil de ponta-cabeça.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Alandria said:


> Tá delirando, sim. O "você" ainda não é tão majoritário assim no Brasil quanto se pensa (na mídia, sim, é generalizado o uso), chega a ser até uma generalização absurda.



Bem, apesar de ver no seu perfil que você tem apenas 18 anos e achar incrível que possa já conhecer o Brasil de ponta-cabeça (ou de cabeça pra baixo), sobretudo pelas dimensões continentais que nosso país apresenta, respeito a sua opinião, porém permito-me duvidar. Sei que em Estados do Sul se fala mais "tu", ao invés de "você", mas como será a escrita ? como são impressas as revistas e jornais locais ?


----------



## Vanda

Gente, para continuar este assunto que não acaba nunca, por favor, dirijam-se à uma das muitas discussões já existentes neste fórum. Como podem observar temos até algumas discussões já fechadas pelos seguintes motivos:
1- nunca chegamos a um acordo
2- acabamos discutindo no mau sentido

você versus tu
você ou vós
você / vocês

Minha pergunta: será que temos material novo que ainda não tenha sido exaustivamente abordado nas discussões acima?

Edit:juntei ao segundo tópico tu/você. Fica valendo a minha pergunta acima!

Obs.: Se tiver que fechar de novo este tópico por causa de farpas trocadas, nunca mais o reabro! - eu bravíssima -


----------



## ronanpoirier

Posso dizer que nos telejornais, os âncoras sempre respondem: Bom/oa XXX para você! e similares. Contudo, em entrevistas, principalmente quando os entrevistados são gaúchos, a tendência é usar o "tu". Há um jornal aqui onde as cartas recebidas pelos leitores são sempre respondidas usando-se o "tu" e ele até usam termos regionais no jornal. O jornal é feito para as classes mais baixas indubitavelmente, mas aprecio essa postura. Também há um programa de debates onde os apresewntadores sempre se tratam por "tu".

Na música, as músicas regionalistas preferem o "tu" enquanto os outros estilos preferem o "você" (talvez pela vontade de fazer sucesso fora do RS). Quando eu canto, mudo as músicas de "você" para "tu" sempre que possível. [] Por essa razão admiro as músicas portuguesas. []



PS.: Desculpem-me qualquer coisa sem sentido, mas já faz 4 dias que estou morrendo de dor de garganta e febre. Fica difícil manter a racionalidade às vezes. []


----------



## Outsider

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Vocês já se perguntaram porquê em Portugal não se usa o pronome de tratamento "você" e no Brasil sim ? Creio que só passaram a usar em virtude da influência das novelas brasileiras, que lá são exibidas fartamente.
> Estive pensando sobre isso e cri que uma possibilidade é pelo fato dos portugueses não terem sido colonizados e nós brasileiros sim. Explico: com a chegada da família real ao Brasil, nós passamos a usar termos do tipo "Vossa Majestade", "Vossa Alteza" e às pessoas não tão "nobres" usávamos "Vossa Mercê", que depois, por meio da influência de nossa miscigenação (índios,  negros e brancos), fomos mudando pouco a pouco para "Vós Micê", até chegar em "Você". Creio que este processo não deve ter ocorrido em Portugal e é por isso que eles não têm esta palavra em suas origens. Será que eu estou delirando ?


"Você" já se usava em Portugal no século XIX. Aparece nos livros de Eça de Queirós.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> "Você" já se usava em Portugal no século XIX. Aparece nos livros de Eça de Queirós.


Então a minha teoria foi para o ralo. O motivo pelo qual os portugueses não usam mais "você", deve ser outro. Estaria fora de moda ? será que nos brasileiros estamos ressuscitando esta forma de tratamento através de nossas telenovelas ?


----------



## Outsider

Penso que a palavra simplesmente teve evoluções diferentes dos dois lados do Atlântico.


----------



## Alandria

Ricardo Tavares said:
			
		

> Bem, apesar de ver no seu perfil que você tem apenas 18 anos e achar incrível que possa já conhecer o Brasil de ponta-cabeça (ou de cabeça pra baixo), sobretudo pelas dimensões continentais que nosso país apresenta, respeito a sua opinião, porém permito-me duvidar. Sei que em Estados do Sul se fala mais "tu", ao invés de "você", mas como será a escrita ? como são impressas as revistas e jornais locais ?


 
Não é só no sul, não. Em quase todo o norte-nordeste se usa o "tu", em algumas cidades com conjugação de 3ª e outras com de 2ª pessoa.


----------



## maralto

pickypuck said:


> As far as I know in Portugal is better to avoid the use of "você" because it has "connotations". Much more appropriate is to use "o senhor", "a senhora"....
> 
> ¡Olé!


 
É verdade, ou, então, usar o nome da pesoa, antecedido do artigo, por exemplo:* o João* acha...? 
*a Mariana* quer ir connosco?


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Eu gostaria de saber como os portugueses utilizam as diversas formas de tratamento? No Brasil, em geral, com algumas exceções, como alguns sulistas, costumamos misturar (de todas as formas possíveis) o 'você' com o 'tu'. Quando queremor nos direcionar a alguém de modo mais formal e educado, usamos 'senhor' ou 'senhora', o que de vez em quando soa engraçado. Por exemplo no meu caso, que tenho apenas 20 anos, e em lojas ou serviços gerais que tenham atendentes bem treinados, sou tratado por 'senhor'. 

De vez em quando eu assisto ao canal português SIC e percebo que o 'tu' é predominante. Quando vocês pretendem referir-se a mais de uma pessoa costumam usar 'vocês' mas utilizando alguns termos como 'vosso', ou estou enganado? 

Pode até parecer uma dúvida estranha de um falante nativo, mas nem todos os nativos são iguais, ora pois. 

Agradeço de antemão a todos os gajos e raparigas =)

Até.:


----------



## spielenschach

Sim, é mais ou menos isso. Mas 'você' é pouco educado e 'gajo' só se usa informalmente e entre pessoas que tenham muita confiança entre si:
- O gajo assim, a gaja assado...
Doutro modo é grosso!
Saúde


----------



## Ayazid

Oi Tagarela,

Na verdade este assunto já foi discutido várias vezes aqui no fórum, então pode dar uma olhada nestes links que estão também nos recursos:

Pronomes pessoais:, -
   - vocês e vós, - uso da segunda pessoa em Portugal, - o senhor, a senhora, você, tu , - teu e tua, Brasil,


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Desculpem-me por ter criado outro tópico sobre o mesmo assunto.

Quanto ao uso do 'tu' e 'você' a questão está bem esclarecida. 


Mas os portugueses usam 'vocês' em vez de 'vós', porém utilizam pronomes possessivos por exemplo de segunda do plural em alguns casos ou é uma falsa impressão minha, por exemplo [tirado da minha cabeça], "Aquele vosso livro que vocês me apresentaram." ?

Spielenschach, o 'gajo' foi mais para brincar =), perdoe-me o equívoco de qualquer modo. 

Até.:


----------



## MOC

Tagarela said:


> Olá,
> 
> Desculpem-me por ter criado outro tópico sobre o mesmo assunto.
> 
> Quanto ao uso do 'tu' e 'você' a questão está bem esclarecida.
> 
> 
> Mas os portugueses *(excepto no norte de Portugal)* usam 'vocês' em vez de 'vós', porém utilizam pronomes possessivos por exemplo de segunda do plural em alguns casos ou é uma falsa impressão minha, por exemplo [tirado da minha cabeça], "Aquele vosso livro que vocês me apresentaram." ?
> 
> Spielenschach, o 'gajo' foi mais para brincar =), perdoe-me o equívoco de qualquer modo.
> 
> Até.:


 
Apenas uma achega. E sim. Utilizam o possessivo "vosso".


----------



## Outsider

Também se pode usar «seu». É mais raro na linguagem falada, mas comum na literatura.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

MOC e Outsider, obrigado pelo esclarecimento. Eu gosto bastante desse uso de 'vocês' com 'vosso', para mim, é de certa forma elegante e flui bem. 
Uma vez na escola, um professor quando queria nos mandar abrir o livro em certa página, dizia algo como "abram o livro seus". Isso sempre me soou um pouco estranho, um 'vosso' aí talvez resolvesse a questão. Nós, brasileiros, não podemos reclamar da mistura de terceira com segunda nesse caso, porque fazemos isso o tempo todo com o singular. 

No singular o uso do 'tu' para pessoas íntimas é realmente a melhor opção. Como alguém, acho que a Vanda, disse anteriormente "Eu amo você" não tem a mesma carga que "Eu te amo". Interessante notar que na legenda de alguns filmes em inglês, os tradutores tentam manter tudo gramaticalmente bonitinho, e traduzem o 'you' sempre como "você". E em casos de frases como "I told you" usam "Eu lhe contei", o que ainda soa bem, o problema é que quando precisam traduzir frases muito emotivas para pessoas próximas "I love you" ou "I hate you" eles mantêm essa discutível coerência e escrevem "Eu o/a amo/odeio".

Mesmo assim, por soar mais natural onde cresci e moro, eu sempre uso 'você' com verbos na terceira pessoa, inclusive os imperativos, e com alguns pronomes de segunda. O modo brasileiro de falar, embora seja gramaticalmente incorreto, é até hilário, porque se formos parar para pensar, acabamos fazendo algo bastante complicado. 

Até.:


----------



## jazyk

> Uma vez na escola, um professor quando queria nos mandar abrir o livro em certa página, dizia algo como "abram o livro seus".


E por que _não abram o seu livro_ ou melhor ainda _abram o livro_?


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Jazyk, não sei - acho que porque 'o livro' era igual a todos, porém, cada um tinha o seu, então, o livro era uma idéia única que deveria multiplicar-se para cada um - portanto 'livro - seuS'. E nem sempre vinha o 'abram', de vez em quando ele queria falar apenas sobre alguma coisa do nosso livro. Em verdade,  creio que mais de um professor falava assim, isso ocorreu em Belo Horizonte, talvez os colegas mineiros já tenham ouvido algo semelhante também. 

Até.:


----------



## Vanda

Ah, sim, já ouvi. Não em sala de aula, mas em outras situações, como _a casa suas_, quando havia mais de uma pessoa envolvida da mesma casa, para não dizer _a suas casa_.


----------



## jazyk

> Jazyk, não sei - acho que porque 'o livro' era igual a todos, porém, cada um tinha o seu, então, o livro era uma idéia única que deveria multiplicar-se para cada um - portanto 'livro - seuS'.


O "problema" persistiria se se usasse vosso: Abram o(s) vosso(s) livros, e haveria outro: falta de uniformidade de tratamento.

Essa questão da multiplicação não é problema nenhum para a língua portuguesa. Quando há vários indivíduos e cada um possui o mesmo objeto, sempre se usou o singular (ao contrário do inglês e de outras línguas): Os homens tiraram o chapéu quando adentraram a igreja. Não se pode pensar num grande chapéu coletivo que abarcasse todas as cabeças masculinas e que fosse retirado ao mesmo tempo.

Vosso aqui no Brasil faz-me lembrar de pessoas de origem muito humilde e quase sempre provenientes de fazenda e já de bastante idade. Não ouvi tantas vezes, mas lembro-me da avó de um amigo meu que me perguntava: Como vai vossa mãe? ao mesmo tempo que me tratava de você.


----------



## Outsider

Tagarela said:


> O modo brasileiro de falar, embora seja gramaticalmente incorreto, é até hilário, porque se formos parar para pensar, acabamos fazendo algo bastante complicado.


Acho que quase toda a gente usa os pronomes pessoais de modo incorrecto quando fala, de uma maneira ou de outra. No Brasil é a mistura do _você_ com o _te_; em Portugal, é a mistura do _vocês_ com o _vosso_.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Vanda, obrigado pelo auxílio regional =) 

Jazyk, gostei do grande chapéu coletivo - pode até ser lema de Senhor dos Anéis "Um Chapéu para todos abarcar".

"Vosso" no Brasil soa estranho mesmo. 
Interessante também é a forma como nossos palarmentares se tratam, uma mistura de respeito e ironia. 

Outsider, é, ninguém está a salvo. E a mistura aqui tem sido bem maior do que "você" com "te". 

Diálogos como este não são incomuns aqui no Rio de Janeiro:
- E aí, como vai?
- Comigo tá tudo bem, e contigo?
- Tranqüilo também. E aquele teu negócio, já resolveu?
- Já sim, não te disse?
- Não, você não me  falou. Como tu fez? (...) 

Até.:


----------



## Vanda

Minha irmã (Zona da Mata) e nem tentem "consertá-la", já passou do ponto:
"Deixa eu te mostrar pra _você _ver!"  - Sem comentários.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Vanda! Ah, não seja tão cruel, lembra-me os falantes de espanhol e seus vários pronomes oblíquos e outras construções que repetem a mesma coisa.

A mi me gusta hablar así; Dále a él esto; etc ... [meu espanhol não é dos melhores, perdoem-me equívocos, também não sei quais hispanohablantes costumam hablar mais desse jeito].

Até.:


----------



## jazyk

> Minha irmã (Zona da Mata) e nem tentem "consertá-la", já passou do ponto:
> "Deixa eu te mostrar pra _você _ver!"  - Sem comentários.


Essa eu não acho assim tão ruim. Nessa frase há duas orações e a segunda, final, tem seu próprio sujeito. Há um caso bem pior que isso: tenho um tio que às vezes diz _Vou te dizer uma coisa pra você_, mas ele é sui generis e não pode ser considerado regra, e sim exceção.



> Vanda! Ah, não seja tão cruel, lembra-me os falantes de espanhol e seus vários pronomes oblíquos e outras construções que repetem a mesma coisa.


Isso existe também em português, com a diferença de não ser obrigatório: As flores dei-as a ela. De qualquer forma, esses exemplos que você deu não se enquadram na nossa discussão porque tanto _a mí me_ quanto _le a él_ pertencem à mesma pessoa (primeira e terceira do singular, respectivamente).


----------



## Outsider

Miguel Antonio said:


> What I am going to say is the exact opposite of the question asked. I have yet to grasp the true nuances underlying the multi-tiered forms of addressing someone in Portugal:
> _Tu _very, very informal (not even between parents and their children and viceversa, as in some cases I have often witnessed)


Parents can always address their children as _tu_. In fact, any adult or teenager can address any child as _tu_. The opposite is not true in general. Nowadays, more and more parents let their children address them as _tu_, but in more traditional families this is still not done. It's partly generational, and to a lesser extent regional.



Miguel Antonio said:


> _O António, a Maria_ ??? barely formal but close/warm
> _O senhor/a senhora _vaguely formal definitely formal, and distant; used with people you don't know very well, or when you do not wish to repeat a person's name
> _O senhor António, a dona Maria _a little more formal, perhaps? formal, but implies you are well acquainted with the person
> _O senhor engenheiro/ a senhora doutora _to underpin social class distinction, I wonder? formal, for professional contexts


All these are essentially variants of _o senhor_ / _a senhora_, which are the "default" ways to address someone formally.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Muitíssimo obrigado


----------



## Ayazid

dudla said:


> So in Sao Paolo they don't use "tu" at all?



Well, correct me if I am wrong but isn´t "tu" frequently used in the city Santos and maybe also some other places of Baixada Santista? At least, there are many people from Santos who claim to use this pronoun in the community "Eu falo tu" in Orkut


----------



## Outsider

Miguel Antonio said:


> O senhor engenheiro/ a senhora doutora to underpin social class distinction, I wonder?


There is also some truth to your first guess. Using professional titles to address somebody can mark social distinctions, as well. For example, if I happened to be an engineer, and had a housewife housekeeper, it would be very natural for her to address me as _senhor engenheiro_, but I would address her most likely as _dona/senhora X_, not by any title.


----------



## Frajola

Outsider said:


> There is also some truth to your first guess. Using professional titles to address somebody can mark social distinctions, as well. For example, if I happened to be an engineer, and had a housewife, it would be very natural for her to address me as _senhor engenheiro_, but I would address her most likely as _dona/senhora X_, not by any title.


 

Really? Your wife would address you as 'senhor engenheiro'?


----------



## Vanda

Sei não, mas acho que o Out está se referindo a alguma ajudante, faxineira, empregada, não?


----------



## Outsider

Oops, it looks like I confused housewife (_dona de casa_) with housekeeper (_empregada doméstica_). Silly mistake. Vanda got the right idea.


----------



## Frajola

In any case, having a maid address you as "senhor engenheiro" comes off as very formal at least in Brazil. 

Live and learn!


----------



## Outsider

It is rather formal. But some people may speak that way.


----------



## MOC

Frajola said:


> Really? Your wife would address you as 'senhor engenheiro'?


 
Sorry for the off-topic, but this one just cracked me up. 

Anyway, about the parent/child treatment, I address my mother, father, grandmother, uncle, aunt, cat, etc.. using "tu". All of them (the cat being the exception) address me using "tu" as well. I honestly address everyone I know using "tu". In what concernes people I don't know, or only know from formal contexts (professional or similar), I approach them using formal ways of addressing, like "O senhor" for example.

This is not the rule, however. As Outsider pointed out, there are plenty of kids, who still up to this day keep addressing their parents using the 3rd person.

However, what I don't remember ever listening, is any parent (in Portugal) saying "João, não faça isso". I'm not saying noone does it. I'm just saying I've never heard it. It's probably quite rare.


----------



## Alentugano

MOC said:


> However, what I don't remember ever listening, is any parent (in Portugal) saying "João, não faça isso". I'm not saying noone does it.



Yes they do, MOC. And it sounds really odd to my ears, too.


----------



## Frajola

Alentugano said:


> Yes they do, MOC. And it sounds really odd to my ears, too.


 

And how would you guys expect a parent to address their children instead?


----------



## MOC

Frajola said:


> And how would you guys expect a parent to address their children instead?


 

Using the 2nd person: "João, faz isto". Using the third person in Portugal means we're speaking in a formal context. Kids may address older people using the 3rd person out of respect for the elderly. In the case of a parent talking to his child, none of the above applies. I expect him to treat him using "tu".


----------



## Frajola

MOC said:


> Using the 2nd person: "João, faz isto". Using the third person in Portugal means we're speaking in a formal context. Kids may address older people using the 3rd person out of respect for the elderly. In the case of a parent talking to his child, none of the above applies. I expect him to treat him using "tu".


 

Got it! Thanks!


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Alentugano said:


> Yes they do, MOC. And it sounds really odd to my ears, too.



It sounded odd to my ears too, otherwise I wouldn't have addressed the issue in the first place


----------



## Encolpius

Hello, the situation in Brazil seems easier, but how about Portugal?

1/ I'm 34, sitting in a café, the waiter/waitress is about 18-40. What should I use? Tu or você?

2/ The same age, but I'm going to the doctor. He/she is about 24-40. What should I use? 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Algumas discussões anteriores sobre o assunto: 

você versus tu
tu/você
tu, você, teu, seu
o Senhor/a Senhora, você, tu
Tu/Você

Mas em breve deve aparecer algum foreiro lusitano para responder a esses casos específicos. Prefiro não me arriscar. 

Até.:


----------



## Outsider

Encolpius said:


> Hello, the situation in Brazil seems easier, but how about Portugal?
> 
> 1/ I'm 34, sitting in a café, the waiter/waitress is about 18-40. What should I use? Tu or você?


Conjugate the verbs in the 3rd. person singular, yes, but instead of "você" you should prefer "o senhor" / "a senhora", or simply omit the subject of all sentences addressed to him/her whenever possible. "Você" is acceptable, too. Although some people dislike being addressed by strangers as "você", a waiter/waitress at the workplace should not object.

To call the waiter, say "empregado/a", or "senhor(a)", or simply "(olhe,) se faz favor..."

In more modern or informal places with a young clientelle, or where you go very often and are familiar with the staff, _tu_ may be acceptable, too, as long as the waiter/waitress is not much older than you.



Encolpius said:


> 2/ The same age, but I'm going to the doctor. He/she is about 24-40. What should I use?


The most polite way (and it's a good idea to be polite to doctors) is "o senhor doutor" / "a senhora doutora", with the same considerations as above. Do not address a doctor as "você"!


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,



Outsider said:


> To call the waiter, say "empregado/a", or "senhor(a)", or simply "(olhe,) se faz favor..."



"_Empregado/a_" pode ser us usado sem maiores problemas? Acho que aqui essa forma poderia ser considerada pejorativa (dependendo do tom de voz também). 

Até.:


----------



## Outsider

Bem, de facto não é comum dirigir-se directamente a alguém como "empregado". Mas é o nome que damos às pessoas que servem à mesa. (Aqui não se diz "garçom".)


----------



## Denis555

Tagarela, como o Out disse aí em cima:
Garçom [br] = Empregado (de mesa) [pt]
Garçonete [br] = Empregada (de mesa) [pt]

No Brasil empregado tem um sentido mais geral, igual a "funcionário" ou em inglês (=employee). Já a palavra empregada além desse sentido geral pode se referir a "uma empregada doméstica" ou em inglês (=maid).


----------



## YALAK

Em Angola, precisamos muito de aprender com os «standards« Brasileiro e Português.Tenho partilhado com muitos estudiosos e utentes da Língua Portuguesa em Angola, o que aprendo de todos vós.Quanto ao uso dos pronomes você ou tu, na verdade não temos um padrão aceitável para todos.Mas, posso vos garantir que 95% dos angolanos fica ofendida se for tratada por «você».E só com bastante intimidade as pessoas usam tu em sua comunicação inter-pessoal.Para muitos ser tratado por tu é um insulto;tudo isto sucede porque realmente não temos um padrão angolano.Pessoalmnente, uso o senhor, a senhora, o jovem, a jovem etc.


----------



## Alandria

YALAK said:


> Em Angola, precisamos muito de aprender com os «standards« Brasileiro e Português.Tenho partilhado com muitos estudiosos e utentes da Língua Portuguesa em Angola, o que aprendo de todos vós.Quanto ao uso dos pronomes você ou tu, na verdade não temos um padrão aceitável para todos.Mas, posso vos garantir que 95% dos angolanos fica ofendida se for tratada por «você».E só com bastante intimidade as pessoas usam tu em sua comunicação inter-pessoal.Para muitos ser tratado por tu é um insulto;tudo isto sucede porque realmente não temos um padrão angolano.Pessoalmnente, uso o senhor, a senhora, o jovem, a jovem etc.


 
Dentro do Brasil isso também ocorre, por exemplo. As pessoas aqui no meu estado se sintem ofendidas quando nordestinos e sulistas nos tratam por "tu".


----------



## YALAK

Hi Alandria

Obrigado por sua amabilidade e simpatia.
Obrigado por ter partilhado alguma similaridade entre os nossos dois povos amigos.
O que escrevi é uma forma de abertura e convite á partilha e comunicação.
Como é possível a comunicação sem algo em comum?Temos algo comum:a língua.
Espero que possa comunicar um pouco mais dos hábitos de linguagem Brasileira.
Grato por sua gentileza e comunicabilidade.


----------



## Alentugano

ignisvandevol said:


> Em Portugal não usamos "voçê", pode até ser desconfortável a certas pessoas



É perigoso esse tipo de generalização. Depende da região. Você não leva cedilha.


----------



## ignisvandevol

Alentugano said:


> É perigoso esse tipo de generalização. Depende da região. Você não leva cedilha.


Pode-se usar o tempo verbal, mas é cada vez mais raro usar-se a pessoa.
"Você quer açúcar?" "_Você_ faz-me parecer mais velha."
"Quer açúcar?" « omitimos no mínimo 90% dos _você_, pelo menos aqui na província e Lisboa.
É apenas usado como marca de respeito ou desconhecimento respeitoso de outra pessoa, maioritariamente usado por empregados comerciais.
Em linguagem corrente com outra pessoa usa-se muito mais "tu", também muito omitido.
No Brasil é onde se usa o você em linguagem corrente, nem sei em que casos usam "tu" se é que usam. Quem queira esclarecer seja bem vindo.

Como se diz por aqui muitas vezes "trata-me por _tu_"


----------



## Alentugano

ignisvandevol said:


> Pode-se usar o tempo verbal, mas é cada vez mais raro usar-se a pessoa.
> "Você quer açúcar?" "_Você_ faz-me parecer mais velha."
> "Quer açúcar?" « omitimos no mínimo 90% dos _você_, pelo menos aqui na província e Lisboa.
> É apenas usado como marca de respeito ou desconhecimento respeitoso de outra pessoa, maioritariamente usado por empregados comerciais.
> Em linguagem corrente com outra pessoa usa-se muito mais "tu", também muito omitido.
> No Brasil é onde se usa o você em linguagem corrente, nem sei em que casos usam "tu" se é que usam. Quem queira esclarecer seja bem vindo.
> 
> Como se diz por aqui muitas vezes "trata-me por _tu_"


Mas onde é que o Ignis (não quero tratá-lo por você, uma vez que não gosta, mas também não me sinto à vontade para o tratar por tu porque esse tratamento, ao menos para mim, requer alguma intimidade) vai buscar essas estatísticas? E a província é o quê? Refere-se a tudo o que não é Lisboa? Como pode saber o que acontece em toda a província? (A Vanda está aqui, está a mudar-nos para outro tópico..  )


----------



## Denis555

É interessante que "vocês" (plural) deixa de ser formal! (Tanto em Portugal como no Brasil)

Eu sou do estado de Pernambuco (Nordeste do Brasil) e lá se usa "tu" a torto e a direito! O "tu" é bem informal. Usado apenas para amigos íntimos. Eu hoje mesmo usei o "tu" com a minha irmã, via MSN. A diferença com Portugal é que usamos o "tu" com a terminação de "você", ou seja, sem o "s" final. 
Você fala => tu fala' (em vez de tu falas)
Mas no pretérito perfeito que não é um simples caso de não pronunciar o "s" final: 
(Você falou mas tu falaste), nesse caso ou usamos "tu falou" (forma de você) ou mais normalmente (pelo menos no meu estado) contraímos: tu falas'e (=falaste) /falassi/.

Eu tenho um amigo do estado do Rio Grande do Sul (Sul do Brasil) aqui na Polônia e usamos sempre o "tu"!


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Alentugano said:


> Mas onde é que o Ignis (não quero tratá-lo por você, uma vez que não gosta, mas também não me sinto à vontade para o tratar por tu porque esse tratamento, ao menos para mim, requer alguma intimidade) vai buscar essas estatísticas? E a província é o quê? Refere-se a tudo o que não é Lisboa? Como pode saber o que acontece em toda a província? (A Vanda está aqui, está a mudar-nos para outro tópico..  )


 
Alent, vou meter o nariz! E talvez este assunto mereça mesmo um tópico separado! É que a minha impressão é exactamente a do Ignis. Agora talvez um pouco menos por influência brasileira, mas no meu meio é considerado falta de educação tratar por você. 

Agora antes que pense que sou alguma tia, vou-lhe explicar que o meu meio económico é uma classe média, o meu meio profissional é o administrativo/comercial, e o meu meio sócio-cultural é bastante ecléctico, desde o mais humilde ao intelectualmente mais sofisticado, com muitos professores à mistura. Apesar de viver na zona de Lisboa, cresci na Beira Alta, e por motivos familiares e profissionais tenho algum contacto com gente de Trás-os-Montes, Alentejo e Algarve. 

Portanto, como dizia, evitamos o tratamento por você tal como diz o Ignis. Formalmente dizemos o Sr. ou a Sra. ou evitamos (pessoalmente para os mais novos eu uso "o jovem" ou simplesmente evito). Se sabemos o nome, o Sr. Fulano, a Sra. Beltrana 
Se é amigo ou colega, ou tratamos por tu ou pelo nome. 
Por ex. num café o empregado não me pergunta: você quer açúcar? Mas sim: Quer açúcar? Ou digo-lhe eu: O Sr. esqueceu-se de me dar o açúcar! 
No médico: O Doutor acha que os exames estão bons? - Sim, acho que a D. Atomina está muito bem para a idade  
Tenho colegas que não trato por tu. Digo-lhes por ex.: Manuel, não se importa de atender esta esta chamada? E não: você não se importa...? (em cujo caso ele me olharia de lado).

Hmmm é possível que noutras regiões se diga mais facilmente o você, acho que no Sul será mais o caso. Quando era chavala ouvia dizer _vossemecê_ lá no Norte. Agora quando vou lá já não ouço tanto, mas é possível que nas aldeias ainda digam. 

Já o plural, vocês, é perfeitamente respeitoso (a menos que esteja numa reunião de administração onde deverei dizer "os srs. e a sras...")

Agora diga-me o Alent da sua vivência em relação a isto no seu meio. Quando é que é ou não aceitável dirigir-se a alguém por você? Por exemplo, no café, no médico, no banco, numa loja, etc. Mas digo-lhe já Lisboa vs. província é um mito, a maioria dos habitantes da Grande Lisboa é proveniente da "província".


----------



## Alentugano

Atomina said:


> Alent, vou meter o nariz! E talvez este assunto mereça mesmo um tópico separado! É que a minha impressão é exactamente a do Ignis. Agora talvez um pouco menos por influência brasileira, mas no meu meio é considerado falta de educação tratar por você.
> 
> Agora antes que pense que sou alguma tia, vou-lhe explicar que o meu meio económico é uma classe média, o meu meio profissional é o administrativo/comercial, e o meu meio sócio-cultural é bastante ecléctico, desde o mais humilde ao intelectualmente mais sofisticado, com muitos professores à mistura. Apesar de viver na zona de Lisboa, cresci na Beira Alta, e por motivos familiares e profissionais tenho algum contacto com gente de Trás-os-Montes, Alentejo e Algarve.
> 
> Portanto, como dizia, evitamos o tratamento por você tal como diz o Ignis. Formalmente dizemos o Sr. ou a Sra. ou evitamos (pessoalmente para os mais novos eu uso "o jovem" ou simplesmente evito). Se sabemos o nome, o Sr. Fulano, a Sra. Beltrana
> Se é amigo ou colega, ou tratamos por tu ou pelo nome.
> Por ex. num café o empregado não me pergunta: você quer açúcar? Mas sim: Quer açúcar? Ou digo-lhe eu: O Sr. esqueceu-se de me dar o açúcar!
> No médico: O Doutor acha que os exames estão bons? - Sim, acho que a D. Atomina está muito bem para a idade
> Tenho colegas que não trato por tu. Digo-lhes por ex.: Manuel, não se importa de atender esta esta chamada? E não: você não se importa...? (em cujo caso ele me olharia de lado).
> 
> Hmmm é possível que noutras regiões se diga mais facilmente o você, acho que no Sul será mais o caso. Quando era chavala ouvia dizer _vossemecê_ lá no Norte. Agora quando vou lá já não ouço tanto, mas é possível que nas aldeias ainda digam.
> 
> Já o plural, vocês, é perfeitamente respeitoso (a menos que esteja numa reunião de administração onde deverei dizer "os srs. e a sras...")
> 
> Agora diga-me o Alent da sua vivência em relação a isto no seu meio. Quando é que é ou não aceitável dirigir-se a alguém por você? Por exemplo, no café, no médico, no banco, numa loja, etc. Mas digo-lhe já Lisboa vs. província é um mito, a maioria dos habitantes da Grande Lisboa é proveniente da "província".



Olá Atomina,

viva a diversidade da nossa língua!

Saiba que na minha zona ainda é respeitoso tratar alguém por você. Eu trato os meus pais, avós, tios mais velhos por você e irmãs e primos por tu, por exemplo.
É um facto que hoje em dia as crianças estão a usar muito mais o tu como forma de tratamento com os familiares, principalmente pais, tios, avós. Isto só se nota mais de há uns dez/quinze anos a esta parte aqui na minha região.
O nosso você vem directamente de vossemecê, que era uma forma respeitosa de se dirigir a alguém aqui no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve. Ainda usamos algumas vezes, mas mais as pessoas idosas. Lembro-me dos meus avós usarem o vossemecê a torto e a direito.
Quanto ao _tu_ ainda se nota que as pessoas têm reservas em usá-lo quando não conhecem bem os seus interlocutores. A minha experiência e percepção dizem-me que, muitas vezes, é necessário ter algum tipo de intimidade com a pessoa para que possamos tratá-la por _tu_. Tratar alguém por tu até pode ser considerado rude ou falta de educação. 
Os autóctones não têm problemas em usar o você uns com os outros, não somos muito dados - e isto é, mais uma vez, a minha percepção - a tratar-nos por senhor isto, senhora aquilo, porque fica demasiado formal. Assim, o vossemecê representava, penso eu, um meio-termo entre o muito formal e o muito informal. 
Mas repito, este nosso vossemecê/você não tem valor pejorativo nem é sinónimo de falta de educação, como acontece na zona de Lisboa. Há quem diga que são dois vocês com origens e evoluções distintas, o nosso e o seu.

Por outro lado, não acho que a palavra você se usa cada vez menos em Portugal. Uma área onde parece ser cada vez mais utilizada é na publicidade. E depois temos o plural "vocês", que já toda a gente usa e ninguém acha que é falta de educação.


Saudações alentejanas.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Alentugano, obrigada pela resposta. Eu já me tinha apercebido de que os meus colegas alentejanos se tratam entre eles por você, sem sombras de desrespeito. Mas quando falam connosco normalmente utilizam os nossos nomes, ou seja, têm noção de que o você pode ser mal interpretado. Quanto ao resto, concordo que o você se vá generalizar mesmo na região de Lisboa, muito por influência brasileira, quer da TV, quer dos muitos brasileiros que aqui trabalham em contacto com o público.

E viva a diversidade da nossa língua


----------



## inquieto_rj

Alguém poderia dizer o porquê do uso de você ser desrespeitoso em Portugal? Não consigo entender... alguém disse em um post anterior que você poderia ter um sentido conotativo, qual seria este?

E sobre o emprego de tu/você, na cidade do Rio de Janeiro percebo que é bem misturado, embora você seja o padrão na zona sul. E com o tu, os verbos são conjugados na 3a pessoa, assim como no restante do Brasil onde tu é utilizado. A exceção é o Estado do Maranhão, o povo por lá conjuga os verbos em 2a pessoa de forma correta, porém criam umas frases estranhas, como "este é um bom filme pra ti ver". E no Rio Grande do Sul, o tu só é usado com verbos conjugados corretamente na maioria das vezes somente pelas pessoas mais velhas, os jovens falam conjugando na terceira pessoa também.

Na minha cidade, Petrópolis, região serrana do Rio de Janeiro, o tu é o padrão, e você é mais utilizado por pessoas vindas de outros lugares, como os muitos imigrantes de Minas Gerais. Mas, como no resto do Brasil, conjugam os verbos na terceira pessoa, com algumas raras exceções - alguns falam "como vais?", "e tu, por onde andas?". Verbos regulares, no imperativo afirmativo, também são conjugados corretamente. Quando é algo diferente de adicionar um s ao final, é coisa rara, predomina o "tu foi?", "tu leu?", etc.


----------



## kynnjo

I know that the _você_ form is handled grammatically/syntactically like the 3rd person singular, even though semantically it is the 2nd person singular.  I'm familiar with this usage from Spanish, whose _usted_ serves the same role.

But in the lyrics of a song (_Quando_ by Roberto Carlos), the singer uses the line _já *te* esqueci_ even though it uses _você_ throughout the song.  My Spanish-trained brain would have expected _já *lhe* esqueci_.

Would _já lhe esqueci_ be ungrammatical?

TIA!

~K


----------



## Sagitary

No. You can usually use te/lhe/você:

_"Já te esqueci"_

_"Já lhe esqueci"_

_"Já esqueci você"_

_You have many ways to do It._


----------



## Brass

Hi, Kynnjo.
Still hearing Roberto Carlos?
Actually, if the whole song is in the third person (você), then "lhe" would be the right choice.
However, there is what we call "licença poética", which allows some deviation, in the interest of the metrics.
But, the fact is that - in Brazilian coloquial language - it is very common to mix up the third with the second person, exactly as mentioned. 
Not only is "você " used together with "te", but also - specially in the south of the country (mainly in Rio Grande do Sul), people use the second person (tu), with the verb itself in the third. For instance "Vamos ao cinema. Tu _vai_?" (in this case, the correct would be to use "_vais_").
Or in a publicity by one of the official banking institutions of the country, you can read "_Vem_ pra Caixa _você_ também" (in this case, it should be "_Venha _para a caixa você também", or "Vem pra Caixa _tu_ também").
In other words: yes, the use of "te", in the situation mentioned by you would be wrong. But it is a widely spread usage (however, hardly acceptable in written language, unless the "licença poética" is called, and it would mean you must be writing poetry).
Just hope not to have confused you even more!


----------



## kynnjo

Brass said:


> Still hearing Roberto Carlos?


Yeah, I'm a big fan of his jovem guarda phase... 



Brass said:


> Actually, if the whole song is in the third person (você), then "lhe" would be the right choice.
> However, there is what we call "licença poética", which allows some deviation, in the interest of the metrics.



My non-native ear can't hear how _já te esqueci_ is preferable _já lhe esqueci_ on purely metrical grounds.



Brass said:


> But, the fact is that - in Brazilian coloquial language - it is very common to mix up the third with the second person, exactly as mentioned.
> Not only is "você " used together with "te", but also - specially in the south of the country (mainly in Rio Grande do Sul), people use the second person (tu), with the verb itself in the third. For instance "Vamos ao cinema. Tu _vai_?" (in this case, the correct would be to use "_vais_").
> Or in a publicity by one of the official banking institutions of the country, you can read "_Vem_ pra Caixa _você_ também" (in this case, it should be "_Venha _para a caixa você também", or "Vem pra Caixa _tu_ também").
> In other words: yes, the use of "te", in the situation mentioned by you would be wrong. But it is a widely spread usage..



Would the original lyrics be pretty much unchanged if RC had used _já lhe esqueci_?  Or would they have sounded too formal/bookish/unnatural?



Brass said:


> Just hope not to have confused you even more!



Not at all!  Thanks!

~K


----------



## Istriano

kynnjo said:


> I know that the _você_ form is handled grammatically/syntactically like the 3rd person singular, even though semantically it is the 2nd person singular.  I'm familiar with this usage from Spanish, whose _usted_ serves the same role.
> 
> But in the lyrics of a song (_Quando_ by Roberto Carlos), the singer uses the line _já *te* esqueci_ even though it uses _você_ throughout the song.  My Spanish-trained brain would have expected _já *lhe* esqueci_.
> 
> Would _já lhe esqueci_ be ungrammatical?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> ~K


LHE is not used much in speech (except for some Northeastern States, like Bahia). And LHE as direct object (as in this case) is not tolerated by grammarians.
(Grammarians whould ask: Você lhe esqueceu o quê? -Eu lhe esqueci um presente  ; LHE = for her).
Semiformal  written language normally uses VOCÊ for direct object of you, and PARA/A VOCÊ for indirect object: _Eu vi você; Dei isso para você._ (I saw you; I gave it to you).
But the clitic TE is universally used in speech:


*You know I love you.*

In Brazil: Você sabe que eu te amo.
In Argentina: Vos sabés que te amo/quiero.
In Portugal (_plural_): Vocês sabem que vos amamos.

In all 3 languages (Brazilian Portuguese, Argentinian Spanish, Continental Portuguese) there is a mixture of pronouns, but Argentinian usage is officially accepted (even by Spanish academia RAE), and Continental Portuguese usage is tolerated even in scholols (I've seen many elementary school textbooks with this ''mix''), but Brazilian mix is tolerated in informal speech but extremely rare in writing (even popular magazines like _Minha novela_ edit it out). So, when it comes to language change, Brazilian grammar is the least accepting/tolerating.


----------



## Istriano

kynnjo said:


> Spanish, whose _usted_ serves the same role.


_Usted _is equivalent to Brazilian (SP,MG,ES) _você _only in CostaRican Spanish, they use _usted _with anyone: professors, friends, lovers, strangers, children, and pets. 

This usage _Usted _as an informal (as well as a formal) pronoun is called _ustedeo_.
_Tú _is never used in Costa Rica, and _vos _is on its way out.

I don't know how they said I LOVE YOU in Costa Rica tho'.
My guesses:

La quiero/amo a Usted. (to a woman)
Lo quiero/amo a Usted. (to a man)

While, _lheísmo de cortesia_ is universally accepted in Spanish
(*Le amo a Usted*), LHE for the direct object of _você _is a regionalism
in Brazilian Portuguese (used in states which use LHE along with TE), mainly in the Northeast.


The current usage for most of the Brazilian Southeast, and the Midwest [Centro Oeste], and parts of South and Northeast:

you (subject) - subject clitic - direct object - indirect object - object clitic
VOCÊ-------------CÊ---------VOCÊ---------PARA/A VOCÊ-------TE-----
(você-------------/-----------o/a-------------lhe---------------o/a/lhe)

(older usage)

Not many people use LHE in Southeast because it's a formal word, and nowadays people seem to use O SENHOR much more than lhe/o:
Eu vi o senhor. [Vi-o]
Eu dei ao/para o senhor. [Eu lhe dei].


----------



## kynnjo

Istriano said:


> *You know I love you.*
> 
> In Brazil: Você sabe que eu te amo.
> In Argentina: Vos sabés que te amo/quiero.
> In Portugal (_plural_): Vocês sabem que vos amamos.
> 
> In all 3 languages (Brazilian Portuguese, Argentinian Spanish, Continental Portuguese) there is a mixture of pronouns, but Argentinian usage is officially accepted (even by Spanish academia RAE), and Continental Portuguese usage is tolerated even in scholols (I've seen many elementary school textbooks with this ''mix''), but Brazilian mix is tolerated in informal speech but extremely rare in writing (even popular magazines like _Minha novela_ edit it out). So, when it comes to language change, Brazilian grammar is the least accepting/tolerating.



OK, please pardon my plodding vulcan brain, but just to be clear: in Brazil, the accepted "correct" written form would be _Você sabe que eu *lhe* amo_, right?

I find this fascinating somehow.  I guess it's because for years I had believed that my fluency in Spanish would make learning Portuguese a breeze.  How wrong I was!  Portuguese is turning out to be extremely tricky for me, in totally unexpected ways.

Many thanks!

~K


----------



## Istriano

No, the ''correct'' form would be:


_Você sabe que eu amo você._ or
_O senhor sabe que eu amo o senhor_. or
_O senhor sabe que eu o amo._

From the least formal to the most formal.


LHE is an indirect object in formal Portuguese and
direct object only in informal regional Brazilian Portuguese.


----------



## kynnjo

Istriano said:


> _Usted _is equivalent to Brazilian (SP,MG,ES) _você _only in CostaRican Spanish, they use _usted _with anyone: professors, friends, lovers, strangers, children, and pets.



That's a useful clarification, thank you.



Istriano said:


> I don't know how they said I LOVE YOU in Costa Rica tho'.
> My guesses:
> 
> La quiero/amo a Usted. (to a woman)
> Lo quiero/amo a Usted. (to a man)



I don't know either, but I can tell you that in the Spanish dialects I'm familiar with, in the informal register one would never say _Te quiero a ti_, except in the relatively rare situation (outside of telenovelas) where the speaker wants to emphasize that the loved one is the interlocutor as opposed to someone else.  E.g. _No Rafael, yo no quiero a Roberto.  Yo te quiero a ti._  (In such emphatic declarations one is more likely to explicitly include the subject, like in this example.)

Reasoning by extension (and nothing more) I guess that, even in Costa Rica, one would not say "lo quiero a Usted", but rather just "lo quiero."

But this is an educated guess at best.

~K


----------



## Jay Rodgofer

In my prsonal opinion I believe that "tu" should be erased from our language in daily basis conversation or some written issues like newspaper and some books. Nobody really uses it the right way. Most people do not even know how to refer to using it correctly. When they do, even living southwards, they don´t say it correctly. Instead of changing some of our grammar rules (most of them recklessly), they should eliminate "Tu" as one of our Pronouns and exchange for "você" which is tremendously and broadly used among Brazilians.


----------



## kynnjo

Istriano said:


> No, the ''correct'' form would be:
> 
> 
> _Você sabe que eu amo você._ or
> _O senhor sabe que eu amo o senhor_. or
> _O senhor sabe que eu o amo._
> 
> From the least formal to the most formal.
> 
> 
> LHE is an indirect object in formal Portuguese and
> direct object only in informal regional Brazilian Portuguese.



I'm glad I asked!  Thanks!!!

~K


----------



## ManPaisa

Jay Rodgofer said:


> they should eliminate "Tu" as one of our Pronouns and exchange for "você" which is tremendously and broadly used among Brazilians.



And how do you pretend that the coming generations understand existing works from either Brazil or Portugal that use the _tu _form?


----------



## Istriano

Jay Rodgofer said:


> In my prsonal opinion I believe that "tu" should be erased from our language in daily basis conversation or some written issues like newspaper and some books. Nobody really uses it the right way. Most people do not even know how to refer to using it correctly. When they do, even living southwards, they don´t say it correctly. Instead of changing some of our grammar rules (most of them recklessly), they should eliminate "Tu" as one of our Pronouns and exchange for "você" which is tremendously and broadly used among Brazilians.



Tu cannot be eliminated because it is used by many Brazilians:

1) most Southerners use TU, and not VOCÊ, você is too formal for them,
_você _used as informal pronoun is rare, only in Serra Gaúcha (RS), and   
   parts of Paraná (Curitiba)

2) in Southeast, a) TU is exclusive in the city of Santos (SP), _você _is
   too formal for caiçaras; b) in much of the state of RJ, both TU and VOCÊ 
   are used, but until 20 years ago TU was marginalized in the city of Rio, 
   but its use has been increasing: nowadays most young people in city of Rio 
   use TU, not VOCÊ between friends.

3) the same is true of Brasília (DF): _você _is rarely used by young people 
    (0-30years of age), _tu _is the pronoun of choice in an informal setting, 
_você _has a semi-formal sounding

4) In Northeast and in the North, it is very rare to find a region where TU is 
   not used, many people find VOCÊ just too formal, so they use it with 
   strangers, but TU with friends

VOCÊ-exclusive region (_tu _is never used) in Brazil is:
1. the state of São Paulo, except for the city of Santos
2. states of Minas Gerais, and Espírito Santo
3. the city of Salvador (Bahia)

_Tu _is much more used all over Brazil than media make it look like. Nowadays frases like _Tu falou, Se tu não se cuidar _are common, not only in movies and soap operas but in dubbed cartoons too.
*Tu *is now a part of the carioca accent, just like chiado is.  Of course it's a _tu_-form with _você _verbal forms (_Tu viu, Eu vi tu passar, Se tu se preocupar demais, Seja tu!_) 

In regions where both TU and VOCÊ can be used, people treat them as synonyms:

Tu/você viu
Eu vi tu/você passear.
Se tu/você se preocupar demais...
Seja tu/você!
Trouxe isso para tu/você.
Entre tu/você e eu.

In Northest (Recife for example) you can hear everything: Você with Teu, Te; Tu with Seu, Lhe. It's a weird mix. 
When two words become synonyms, people treat them as such: one can use one or another,_ como lhes der na telha_. 

If we were to follow grammar rules automatically, we should say: _A gente dança a sua dança_, but in normal speech that would mean: _We dance your dance.
_ It does not make any sense. It's _A gente dança a nossa dança._ or _A gente dança a nossa dança.
_ 
Just like for all people _a gente = nós_, for many people _tu = você._ 

_Você _can sound formal in South, in the cities of Santos and Brasília, and in some parts of North and Northeast.
On the other hand, _tu _can sound odd, old, almost biblic in São Paulo, Belo Horizonte or Guarapary, and therefore very formal.
In the city of Salvador, the use of TU is considered ugly, rustic,  it's what people from the Interior would use, not a ''fancy'' inhabitant of the _capital baiana_ hehe.


----------



## Istriano

ManPaisa said:


> And how do you pretend that the coming generations understand existing works from either Brazil or Portugal that use the _tu _form?



 How do you pretend that the coming generations understand existing works from either US or UK that use the _thou _form? 
Some Americans don't understand what _art _means (as in _thou art_), some Brazilians don't understand what _ides _means (as in _vós ides_). 

Most verbal forms of tu are close enough for anyone knowing você forms to understand. Of course, many people in Brazil don't know some irregular stuff like SÊ,
even rare people who use TU in the most traditional way (_Falaste_ and _Se te preocupares_) would never use SÊ for imperative but SEJA (or hypercorrection SEJAS) instead.


----------



## ManPaisa

Istriano said:


> How do you pretend that the coming generations understand existing works from either US or UK that use the _thou _form?
> Some Americans don't understand what _art _means (as in _thou art_), some Brazilians don't understand what _ides _means (as in _vós ides_).



All Americans that are exposed to the_ thou/thee _forms understand them.  Those who don't understand them are never exposed to them. It's that simple. Don't know about the Brits. 

In any case, you cannot compare thou/thee with tu/te.  The first pair hasn't been used in formal or informal English-- except perhaps in some very isolated geographic pockets-- for centuries.  Tu/te, on the other hand, continue to thrive in formal and informal Portuguese in many areas of Brazil and in Portugal.

To advocate the elimination of tu/te from Portuguese grammar on either side of the Atlantic is downright irresponsible.


----------



## Erick404

Sei que há bastante material nesse fórum sobre pronomes de tratamento e toda a complexidade dos seus usos em diferentes lugares, mas em nenhum eu achei uma explicação apropriada para essa minha dúvida.

Até onde eu saiba, no Brasil, em nenhuma região o pronome "você" carrega algum tipo de estigma (a não ser, é claro, quando um tratamento mais formal como "o senhor/a senhora" é requerido). Mesmo no Sul, onde o "tu" é usado mesmo em conversas formais, ninguém se ofenderia em ser tratado por "você" por um estranho. Mas já li que em Portugal há quem não goste de ser chamado assim por desconhecidos.

Acredito que por essa razão os portugueses constróem frases com o verbo na 3ª pessoa e o pronome "você" omitido (o que me causa uma baita estranheza, fica parecendo que o sujeito é alguma outra pessoa), quando não se tem intimidade para usar "tu" nem há necessidade de "o senhor".

Mas afinal, qual é a razão desse estigma? É considerado quase tão íntimo como o "tu"? Não faz muito sentido pra mim!


----------



## Carfer

Não, não é quase tão íntimo como o '_tu_', antes pelo contrário, se as pessoas se tratam por '_você_' é porque não são íntimas, salvo alguns casos de gente pertencentes a determinados extractos sociais (a chamada gente '_bem_', por exemplo). O que se passa é que muitas pessoas mais velhas, com um ascendente social muito grande sobre o interlocutor ou numa posição hierárquica superior não admitem o tratamento por '_você_' porque vêem nele demasiada familiaridade e desconsideração. Exigem o tratamento por _'senhor_', mais formal do que o '_você_'.
Tratar alguém por '_você_' é colocá-lo no mesmo nível que nós e simultâneamente dizer que não há intimidade com a pessoa. Há até situações em que o tratamento por '_você_' pode ter uma conotação negativa, de desprezo. Se um patrão se dirige a um empregado, a quem habitualmente trata por tu (e neste caso '_tu'_ não equivale a intimidade, antes pelo contrário, visto que o tratamento por '_tu_' não é recíproco do lado do empregado), e se diz, por exemplo _'Você não sabe o que anda a fazer_', o '_você_' implica, necessariamente, censura, distanciamento, desprezo.

P.S. A omissão do sujeito é uma particularidade do português europeu que também ocorre, ainda com mais frequência, no espanhol. Não tem nada que ver com isto.


----------



## Aurino

Interessante a explicação do Carfer. Eu não sabia que o "você" era usado em Portugal; aqui em Toronto há uma comunidade portuguesa grande e eu nunca ouvi um português nativo usar a palavra "você", nem ao conversar com brasileiros.



> A omissão do sujeito é uma particularidade do português europeu que também ocorre, ainda com mais frequência, no espanhol. Não tem nada que ver com isto.



A omissão do sujeito pode ser mais comum em Portugal, mas é perfeitamente compreendida no Brasil. O que soa estranho é quando o pronome pessoal é omitido e o verbo conjugado na terceira pessoa; para mim sempre fica uma sensação de ambiguidade. Mas talvez seja falta de costume.


----------



## XiaoRoel

O que diz o Carfer é muito apropriado. A minha experiência pessoal com o tema é muito curiosa. No meu idiolecto galego sempre _atuamos_, falámo-nos de tu. Quando tenho morado em Portugal sempre achei o sistema de tratamentos muito classista e incómodo para mim. Pelo meu título sempre era tratado de o senhor tal e o senhor qual, o que me fazia sentir-me estranho. Quando pedia que me _atuassem_ o mais que conseguia era um você, que seguia a gostarme bem pouco. Pouca gente deu em me tratar de tu, e depois de muito eu insistir. Agora dada a minha idade e a barba branca já a coisa é irremediável. Já me afixem a padecer o tratamento de cortesia, até mesmo o de excelentíssimo que já me semelha uma coisa esquisita.
Eu estou cómodo no tu. Creio que toda a gente é igual. Eu só emprego os tratamentos de respeito para marcar distâncias quando alguém o merece. Por sorte poucas vezes.


----------



## Vanda

Principalmente sobre o ''você'' em Portugal. Temos um tópico que não acaba mais, por isso estou enviando este para o lugar a que pertence.


----------



## Aurino

Só para botar mais lenha na fogueira... por quê nos referimos a Deus como "vós"?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Coisas dos padres e da linguagem da época barroca (cf. Padre Vieira).


----------



## Carfer

Aurino said:


> Só para botar mais lenha na fogueira... por quê nos referimos a Deus como "vós"?


 
É um plural majestático, que se empregava igualmente com os soberanos. Pela mesma razão se diz _'Vossa Majestade'_ (onde ainda sobram reis, naturalmente).


----------



## XiaoRoel

Na Espanha já lhe apeamos os plurais majestáticos (muito bem a explicação do Carfer), agora é tratado de _usted_  quando se fala com ele ou, como muito, de _majestad_ (os príncipes de _alteza_), os que são muito protocolares e partidários da monarquia.


----------



## Istriano

Aurino said:


> Só para botar mais lenha na fogueira... por quê nos referimos a Deus como "vós"?


Em Portugal se usa_ o tu _hoje em dia, e até nas igrejas evangélicas do Brasil.


----------



## Erick404

Carfer said:


> P.S. A omissão do sujeito é uma particularidade do português europeu que também ocorre, ainda com mais frequência, no espanhol. Não tem nada que ver com isto.



Eu tinha lido uma vez que é preferível perguntar a um estranho "Pode me dizer que horas são?" a "Você pode me dizer que horas são?", simplesmente porque a menção do "você" pode soar desagradável/desrespeitosa para um português, vindo de um desconhecido. Isso procede?


----------



## Macunaíma

Engraçado. Aqui no Brasil o que eu tenho visto é mulheres de idade mais ou menos provecta se sentirem ofendidas ao serem chamadas de senhora porque acham que isso as envelhece._ O tempora, o mores! _

Para mim, todo mundo é você, exceção feita a velhinhos ou velhinhas _simpáticos_.


----------



## Carfer

Erick404 said:


> Eu tinha lido uma vez que é preferível perguntar a um estranho "Pode me dizer que horas são?" a "Você pode me dizer que horas são?", simplesmente porque a menção do "você" pode soar desagradável/desrespeitosa para um português, vindo de um desconhecido. Isso procede?


 
De certa maneira, sim. Desde logo porque não é habitual que nessa pergunta nós incluamos o sujeito, sobretudo se este for '_tu_' ou '_você_'. Já com _'O senhor_' é mais natural que o expressemos ... _et pour cause (u_ma vez que '_senhor_' é um tratamento de respeito, é natural que queiramos deixar bem expresso que estamos a ser respeitosos e por isso o mencionamos). Exceptuado esse caso,  o que habitualmente dizemos é, realmente, "_Pode-me dizer que horas são?_". Sendo assim, já vê que mencionar expressamente o '_você_' quando ele costuma ser omitido ainda agrava mais ou torna mais aparente a familiaridade já de si implícita no tratamento por '_você_', pelo que algumas pessoas podem considerá-lo realmente desrespeitoso. Em todo o caso, não exageremos. Compreendo que esse seja um conselho que se dê a um estrangeiro pouco familiarizado com os usos e costumes da terra, mas o simples facto de a pessoa ser estrangeira já implica em Portugal um enorme desconto e, por isso, não acredito que alguém leve a peito a suposta ofensa. Estou convencido de que na maioria dos casos ninguém ligaria e ninguém se recusaria a dizer-lhe as horas ou lhe diria uma hora errada para compensar a afronta. Mas, se efectivamente quiser jogar pelo seguro, diga  "_Pode-me dizer que horas são?_" ou "_O senhor_ p_ode-me dizer que horas são?_". E se acrescentar _'por favor_' então pode estar certo de que o céu não lhe cairá na cabeça.


----------



## Istriano

Pode me dizer que horas são? também é de uso amplo no Brasil

(tu) pode me dizer que horas são? [em uma praia carioca]
(você) pode me dizer que horas são? [em um restaurante paulistano]
(o senhor) pode me dizer que horas são? [em um tribunal amazonense]

hehe


----------



## Sea turtle

Prezados, eu gostaria de saber se a explicação postada abaixo está correta. O texto, originalmente em inglês, pretende explicar o uso de Tu em Portugal. 



> The Portuguese tend to use 'tu' less than the the Spanish. I suppose we are a tad more formal as we use 'tu' with friends and some family members. The third person is widely used as a neutral way of addressing someone. There are groups of people (among the priviledged classes) that use the third person almost always even when talking to their immediate family. They sound terribly posh at times.



Perguntas: é verdade que os portugueses quase não usan tu? É verdade que tu é usado apenas entre amigos e familiares? É verdade que usar você (eu creio que third person deve referir-se a "você") demonstra formalidade?


----------



## almufadado

Sea turtle said:


> Prezados, eu gostaria de saber se a explicação postada abaixo está correta. O texto, originalmente em inglês, pretende explicar o uso de Tu em Portugal.
> 
> 
> 
> Perguntas: é verdade que os portugueses quase não usan tu? É verdade que tu é usado apenas entre amigos e familiares? É verdade que usar você (eu creio que third person deve referir-se a "você") demonstra formalidade?



Você vai reparar que eu o irei tratar por você nesta resposta. Fá-lo-ei por respeito à sua pessoa pois não somos íntimos ao ponto do o já poder tratar por tu. Assim que o Senhor me der licença, passarei então a tratá-lo por tu.

Almufadado :
"- Então, *se você me der* licença ... perce*beste*, Ó Seaturtle, ? *É pá *se não percebeste diz ! *Tu sabes* que podes contar comigo ... "

Ao que tu, tio de Cascais respondes ... por estares : 
"- Olhe descul*pe*, eu ainda não *lhe* tinha dado licença ... que desfaçatez *a sua* ... agora a tratar-me por "tu"  ... onde já se viu ! Cruzes credo ! Quem o ouvir até vai pensar que andámos os dois na escola ... Contenh*a-se,* senhor ! ... Ah, e chegu*e-se *para lá que pode ter pulgas ! Ai, vá-lhe Santa Efigénia ... plebeus é o que é ! "




> *Santa Efigenia
> *
> 
> _Santa Efigênia_ filha de pais gentios, príncipes e senhores do Reino da Núbia,


----------



## sucuruiuba

Realmente, depende:

- tu fez o pedido? (conjugação errada; Rio Grande do Sul e outros)
- tu fizesse o pedido? (conjugação com corruptela; Paraíba, Pernambuco, Santa Catarina e outros)
- tu fizeste o pedido? (conjugação correta; Maranhão)
- tu fizestes o pedido? (conjugação errada; muito comum em pessoas que acham que sabem português)


----------



## Istriano

Na verdade, Tu fizeste não está correto...Deveria ser: Fizeste...(sem o pronome):
Fizeste, foste-te, quando te fores...
Aliás, no Maranhão usam muito LHE com o tu.

PS
Usar sempre o sujeito explícito já é o primeiro passo do abandonamento do tu:

Fizeste o pedido?--> Tu fizeste o pedido?--> Tu fizesse o pedido?--->Tu fez o pedido?--->Cê fez o pedido?--->Você fez o pedido?

Todos os maranhenses que conheço usam o pronome/sujeito sempre com o verbo o que significa que para eles
a forma verbal isolada (fizeste, foste-te, te fores) já não basta...Alías, como já falei, muitos já usam _lhe _e _se _(_tu _não deverias _se _preocupar).


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> Na verdade, Tu fizeste não está correto...Deveria ser: Fizeste...(sem o pronome):
> Fizeste, foste-te, quando te fores...


 
E no que você baseia a afirmação de que "Tu fizeste" não está correcto? 
É verdade que em Portugal tendemos a omitir o pronome, mas nem sempre. Depende da situação, do contexto, daquilo que se quer dizer. 
Mas daí até afirmar que está incorrecto usar o pronome vai uma grande distância.


----------



## Vanda

> Mas daí até afirmar que está incorrecto usar o pronome vai uma grande distância.



Exato! Eu só gostaria de saber em que ''lei'' gramatical está escrito que o português exige o uso do pronome pessoal na frase?


----------



## Cris Pacino

Olá amigos,

Sei que o "tu" se usa muito no RS, porém desconheço e gostaria de saber se se utiliza, de maneira coloquial, em outras partes do Brasil. Alguém saberia me dizer?? 

Muitíssimo obrigada!

Abraço,


----------



## Vanda

Estou juntando a uma antiga e looonga discussão sobre o assunto.

Mais esta.


----------



## danielfigfoz

Só sei que a palavra "você" e as suas conjugações, por exemplo, "o senhor vai" está e estão a começar a cair em desuso em Portugal, principalmente entre os que são agora menores de talvez 40. Se eu, de 16 anos, chamasse uma pessoa que eu conhecia de 35 anos numa conjugação "de você", muito provavelmente eles responderiam assim: "Trata-me por "tu", não sou velho(a)!"

Isso acontece-me muito.


----------



## brugluiz

Ressuscitando...

Aqui em Santa Catarina, dependendo da região, escuta-se mais o uso do "tu" conjugado e não conjugado, caso contrário, mistura-se quase que igualmente o "tu" com o "você".

O "tu" é usado com pessoas mais íntimas, senão pode parecer má educação (é claro, depende muito da região, a variação vai desde o centro de Florianópolis até o Ribeirão da Ilha).

Ao meu ver, é incomum a conjugação do "tu" no pretérito perfeito.
Ex.: Fize*ste* isso?

Às vezes, é possível escutar isso:
Tu fizesse*s* isso?
Onde tu fosse*s*?

Não sei se é comum, mas pelo modo que eu e minha família falamos, às vezes conjugamos dessa maneira (sem o "tu", apenas o verbo conjugado):
Vais aonde?
Sabias disso?
Sabes como fazer isso?
Vou com o teu carro.
Quero falar contigo.
Pede pra ele.
Etc...

Ah, e aqui só se usa "vocês". Na verdade, nunca vi algum brasileiro dizer "vós"... ainda não.


----------



## Fericire

Aqui no Rio Grande do Sul, é comum ouvir pessoas dizerem "tu fizeste [...]?" — com uma pronúncia como "tu fizesse" —. O mais comum é "Tu fez [...]" para informal e "Fizeste [...]"/"Fez [...]" (omitindo o pronome) para formal. Edit.: "Fizeste" não é bem "formal", mas não é comum entre menos estudados e crianças/adolescentes.
As pessoas, às vezes, também falam "Sabias disso?", "Ouviste?", embora esse jeito seja mais usado entre adultos. Entre adolescentes, soaria algo como um deboche.

Resumindo, cá no sul não há muita diferença entre formal e informal. Depende da conotação.
Ah, e eu também nunca vi nenhum brasileiro falar "vós" no dia-a-dia em trabalho, escola, etc. Só é dito por padres e afins, religiosamente e com um tom bíblico.


----------



## Istriano

Fericire said:


> "Fizeste [...] (omitindo o pronome) para formal.


*Fizeste *é formal?
Vivendo e aprendendo. 

É estranho que as formas do tu lhes soem formal, aí na terra gaúcha (região do tu, excluindo a região serrana onde se usa você como forma de tratamento informal).


----------



## brugluiz

Istriano said:


> *Fizeste *é formal?
> Vivendo e aprendendo.
> 
> É estranho que as formas do tu lhes soem formal, aí na terra gaúcha (região do tu, excluindo a região serrana onde se usa você como forma de tratamento informal).



Acho que ele não quis dizer exatamente que é formal, mas que talvez não seja uma conjugação comum, sendo utilizada apenas pelos mais estudados.
Aqui em SC, utilizar "fize*ste*", por exemplo, pode soar meio esnobe ou até deboche (ou a pessoa nem entende o que tás falando rsrs).

O "tu" é bem informal, referir-se a um idoso usando "tu" pode ser considerado falta de educação. Os meus pais, por exemplo, dizem que é muita falta de educação tuteá-los. Deve-se usar só com irmãos e amigos mesmo.


----------



## Fericire

brugluiz said:


> Acho que ele não quis dizer exatamente que é formal, mas que talvez não seja uma conjugação comum, sendo utilizada apenas pelos mais estudados.
> Aqui em SC, utilizar "fize*ste*", por exemplo, pode soar meio esnobe ou até deboche (ou a pessoa nem entende o que tás falando rsrs).
> 
> O "tu" é bem informal, referir-se a um idoso usando "tu" pode ser considerado falta de educação. Os meus pais, por exemplo, dizem que é muita falta de educação tuteá-los. Deve-se usar só com irmãos e amigos mesmo.



Sim, sim...
"Fizeste", entre adolescentes e os menos estudados, soa bem debochado.
Mas entre adultos ou uma conversa entre um adulto e uma criança, é bem comum. Por exemplo, professores em escolas e faculdades dizem ao aluno: "Pegaste a folha?", "Fizeste o dever?", "Assinaste ali?", "Trouxeste o trabalho?". Edit.: e se uma criança se referisse desse modo para um professor, soaria bem esnobe ou um deboche. Irônico, não? rs

"_O "tu" é bem informal, referir-se a um idoso usando "tu" pode ser considerado falta de educação. Os meus pais, por exemplo, dizem que é muita falta de educação tuteá-los_"
Cá no RS também.


----------



## Eroi Del Mare

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Vocês já se perguntaram porquê em  Portugal não se usa o pronome de tratamento "você" e no Brasil sim ?
> Estive pensando sobre isso e cri que uma possibilidade é pelo fato dos  portugueses não terem sido colonizados e nós brasileiros sim. Explico:  com a chegada da família real ao Brasil, nós passamos a usar termos do  tipo "Vossa Majestade", "Vossa Alteza" e às pessoas não tão "nobres"  usávamos "Vossa Mercê", que depois, por meio da influência de nossa  miscigenação (índios,  negros e brancos), fomos mudando pouco a pouco  para "Vós Micê", até chegar em "Você". Creio que este processo não deve  ter ocorrido em Portugal e é por isso que eles não têm esta palavra em  suas origens. Será que eu estou delirando ?



Pra mim ,vc nao ta delirando ,na Italia, melhor no sul da Italia tem uma  especie de "voce" local pelo feito que o sul da italia foi trattato  como uma colonia pelo espanholes .Vossia (Siciliano) , Vussuria  (Calabrese),Vusciuria (Napoletano). Os termos ,tamben si o Vossia  siciliano e muito perto ,sobretudo na pronuncia ,ao Voce, vem todos da  contrassao de Vostra Signoria (Espano vuesenoria).Na minha experiencia  pessoal nunca viu utilizar a um brasiliero o "Tu", a unica ves que  aconteceu me perguntei si ele tava provando a falar em italiano por uma  forma de cortesia.


----------



## brugluiz

Eroi Del Mare said:


> Pra mim ,vc nao ta delirando ,na Italia, melhor no sul da Italia tem uma  especie de "voce" local pelo feito que o sul da italia foi trattato  como uma colonia pelo espanholes .Vossia (Siciliano) , Vussuria  (Calabrese),Vusciuria (Napoletano). Os termos ,tamben si o Vossia  siciliano e muito perto ,sobretudo na pronuncia ,ao Voce, vem todos da  contrassao de Vostra Signoria (Espano vuesenoria).Na minha experiencia  pessoal nunca viu utilizar a um brasiliero o "Tu", a unica ves que  aconteceu me perguntei si ele tava provando a falar em italiano por uma  forma de cortesia.



Se eu não me engano, "Vossa Mercê" (mercê, palavra que identifica a vontade do príncipe, monarca, etc) começou a ser usada entre fidalgos no século XV em Portugal. Tem um livro do Mestre Said Ali que fala sobre isso ( pena quelivro é bem desconfortável de se ler).

Ixi, se vieres pro sul, o "tu" é largamente usado, misturado com as conjugações da 2ª e 3ª pessoa. Manezinho mesmo (povo nativo de Florianópolis) é um show de chiados e de "tus". Às vezes, até pra quem mora aqui é difícil de entender. Frases famosas de manezinho:

*Tash tolo, tash?* - Tás tolo, tás?
*Ésum ishtepô!* - És um istepô!
*Si quesh quesh, si num quesh dish* - Se queres queres, se num queres diz! (qués=queres)
*Quesh qui eu digo?* - Queres que eu diga?
*Faz tempo qui eu num colocava ash baga im ti!* - Faz tempo que eu não te via. (essa pode ter duplo sentido, uhauha)
*Tensh tempo, hein?!* - Tens tempo, hein?!
*Óí-ó* - Olha só pra isso!
*Ô, tu me dash uma mãozinha aqui?* - Ô, tu me dás uma mãozinha aqui?


----------



## Alandria

Eroi Del Mare

Você com certeza não visitou o Nordeste (Não incluo a Bahia no exemplo) quando veio ao Brasil. Pensei que as passagens para lá eram mais baratas, visto que o turismo é a atividade mais lucrativa naquela região...

Praticamente todo o Nordeste usa o tu, idem ao Sul. No norte nem se fala, sem contar com o Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## Eroi Del Mare

Ja disse que so era a minha experiencia pessoal,pode ser que ,enquanto  extrangeiro, as pessoas tem a tendencia a utilizar um portugues "mais"  standard no medo de nao ser entendido.Esse "medo de nao ser entendido"  no Brasil mas tamben na Italia e bastante generalizado (nao puedo falar  pelo Portugal porque nunca foi ai) como si o Italiano e/ou o Portugues  fosse grego antigo ou aramaico quando em vez sao bastante dez minudos  para aprender as frases minimas necessarias para a  sobrevivencia.Mas eu  me pergunto ,pode ter medo de um idioma onde "como te chami " si diz  "come ti chiami"?Aqui no forum achei uma discussao "how similar are italian and spanish?" e o Portugues onde esta?
So e um falso mito como esse aqui 
http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/_...avi_che_precipitano_dal_bordo_della_terra.jpg


----------



## Istriano

Alandria said:


> Praticamente todo o Nordeste usa o tu



Menos os soteropolitanos. 
_Você _é da capital, e _o tu _é do interior. 
Pronome pessoal como um símbolo de identificação rs


----------



## JotaPB

Por falar nisso... como anda o uso de "o senhor/a senhora" em outras regiões do Brasil? Aqui onde eu moro, se usa bastante (especialmente com parentes, professores, médicos, etc...), mas tenho a impressão que em outros lugares, esse tratamento está em franco declínio. E então?


----------



## Brazilian Girl

JotaPB said:


> Por falar nisso... como anda o uso de "o senhor/a senhora" em outras regiões do Brasil? Aqui onde eu moro, se usa bastante (especialmente com parentes, professores, médicos, etc...), mas tenho a impressão que em outros lugares, esse tratamento está em franco declínio. E então?



Aqui na cidade de São Paulo, escuto bastante "o senhor/a senhora" entre aqueles que já passaram dos 30. Os mais jovens e as crianças costumam tratar por  "você", mesmo os professores, idosos, clientes, etc. Sinais da modernidade? Agora pior do que isso é essa Brazilian Girl ser chamada de "tia" quando nem conhece o cidadão...


----------



## xikitaa

Muito obrigada Patriota, faz muito sentido pra mim agora!
Algumas duvidas ainda:
-Quando escrever no papel, não faz diferencia usar você/lhe ou tu/te?
-Também tal qual em português do Portugal?


----------



## mateus-BR

Por nada xikitaa,
Sua pergunta não é boba. Perguntar significa que alguém quer saber, e saber nunca é demais.
Na verdade, na língua coloquial Brasileira, pelo menos nas regiões Sudeste e Centro Oeste, ocorre o que linguistas chamam de mistura de pronomes.
Por exemplo, nessas regiões que citei, não se costuma usar o pronome "Tu" na fala cotidiana, porém, usamos as formas verbais conjugadas em "Tu" para o imperativo afirmativo e o oblíquo "Te". Portanto, aqui é comum dizermos: "Fala mais alto, ou será você não quer que eu te escute?". O correto para o pronome "você", que é conjugado em terceira pessoa, seria: "Fale mais alto, ou será que você não quer que eu o escute?" ou para o pronome "Tu": "Fala mais alto, ou será que não queres que eu te escute?".
Então, como regra geral, no Brasil não usamos o Tu pronominal, mas usamos algumas de suas formas verbais "imperativo afirmativo, oblíquo "te".
Mesmo nos lugares onde ainda se usa o pronome "Tu" 'extremo sul, Rio de Janeiro, Norte e Nordeste', os verbos são conjugados na maioria dos tempos e formas na terceira pessoa, por exemplo "tu fez, tu é, Tu tem, pra tu, com tu", no RS e RJ costumam usar o objeto direto "ti" e também o "contigo".
Por outro lado, na norma culta não se admite miscelâneas de pronomes. Ao redigir documentos de cunho oficial, ou até mesmo em ocasiões formais, é preferível que se use o pronome "você" conjugando os verbos sempre em suas formas na terceira pessoa do singular. Para os brasileiros, as formas verbais do tu soam poéticas, mesmo para quem faz seu uso pronominal, por exemplo: "estás, conseguiste, fizeste, falarás, permaneças, etc.".
Em portugal a mistura entre os pronomes "tu e você" não é comum para os nativos. Porém, é comum misturarem "vós e vocês". Ex: Vocês querem que eu vá até lá convosco?

Um forte abraço!


----------



## Ruca

xikitaa said:


> Muito obrigada Patriota, faz muito sentido pra mim agora!
> Algumas duvidas ainda:
> -Quando escrever no papel, não faz diferencia usar você/lhe ou tu/te?
> -Também tal qual em português do Portugal?




Olá,

Em Portugal não misturamos o você com o te, como acontece com frequência no Brasil. No entanto, fazemos outras misturas, como o pronome vos com o vocês.

Por exemplo:

Em Portugal: 

"Liguei para te dizer que sinto a tua falta. Queres ir ao cinema, logo à noite?"  (tratamento na segunda pessoa do singular)

"Liguei para lhe dizer que sinto a sua falta. Quer ir ao cinema, logo à noite?"  (tratamento na terceira pessoa do singular)

 "Liguei-lhes para lhes dizer que sinto a vossa falta. Querem ir ao cinema, logo à noite" (a utilização do pronome "lhes" é mais formal e menos comum. Repare que juntamente com a terceira pessoa do plurar (lhes) normalmente utiliza-se o pronome "vossa", que se refere à segunda pessoa do plural. Esta combinação é considerada errada pelos puristas, mas parece ser cada vez mais aceite pelos linguístas);

"Liguei-vos para vos dizer que sinto a vossa falta. Querem ir ao cinema, logo à noite?" (A utilização do verbo na segunda pessoa do plural "quereis", embora ainda muito viva em Portugal, apresenta sinais de declínio, especialmente entre a população urbana. No entanto, mesmo as pessoas que utilizam a terceira pessoa do plural "Querem", muito provavelmente diriam "liguei-vos para vos dizer que vocês deveriam vir mais vezes a minha casa").


----------



## spielenschach

> As far as I know in Portugal is better to avoid the use of "você" because it has "connotations". Much more appropriate is to use "o senhor", "a senhora"....


 De acordo, usa-se bastante, quem ouve não se irrita, mas um pezinho um pouco atrás...


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Brazilian Girl said:


> Aqui na cidade de São Paulo, escuto bastante "o senhor/a senhora" entre aqueles que já passaram dos 30. Os mais jovens e as crianças costumam tratar por  "você", mesmo os professores, idosos, clientes, etc. Sinais da modernidade? Agora pior do que isso é essa *Brazilian Girl ser chamada de "tia" quando nem conhece o cidadão*...



Essa, eu ri!


----------



## raf8

Hello. I want to ask you a questions about Brazilian Portuguese.
What's the difference between "tu" and "você" in Brazil? I know that and "tu" and "você" mean "you" (informal, plural). But what's the difference between them?

But I don't know what means "vocês" and "vós"? Do they both mean "you" (and plural and singular)? I don't know this.

Please, answer me at the 2 queations:

1. What's the difference between *"você"* and *"tu" *if they both mean "you" (informal, plural).
2. What means *"vocês"* and *"vós" *and when should I use them?


----------



## Vanda

Welcome to the forums, raf! 
As we have many discussions about the topic, I am merging your question to an existent thread.

Another one about ''vós''.
Vocês ou Vos?
Vós usage: formal, informal?


----------



## raf8

Thank you very much for links.)) I have understand now. Now I have another question: *vós *is singular or plural? Which pronoun should I use instead - voc*ê*s or os(as) Senhores(as)?


----------



## Vanda

Vós - 2nd person of plural, but I think Portuguese people use it in some situations.

And yes, for Brazil: vocês. In Portugal I'd use ''os senhores''.


----------



## raf8

Thank you. But I forgot to ask - what's the difference between "O(a) Senhor(a)" and "A gente"?


----------



## anaczz

The similarity is that we use the same verbal conjugation with both (singular 3rd person) 
But "o senhor" is used  for a 2nd person (like "você"), in a respectful manner.
"a gente" is used for the plural 1st person (like "nós")

A gente vai ganhar este jogo. = Nós vamos ganhar este jogo
O senhor vai vencer. (means You will win)


Obs.: In Brasil, usualy "a gente" includes the speaker, it's not understood as second person.


----------



## xiskxisk

raf8 said:


> Thank you. But I forgot to ask - what's the different between "O(a) Senhor(a)" and "A gente"?


Both are 2nd person of singular, but "o senhor" is "the sir" while "a gente" is a group of people, usually including the speaker.

O senhor está chateado com a empresa. The sir is angry with the company.
A gente está chateada com a empresa. The people (we or they) are angry with the company.


----------



## aprendiendo argento

A gente está chateada = We (girls) are angry.
Gente está chateada = People are angry.


----------



## Acoreano

I've lived in Portugal (Acores) for 10 years and I don't believe I have ever heard "você" used - it only ever seems to be "tu" or "o/a senhor/a".

Has você dropped out of use in Portugal (or just in the Açores)?


----------



## sucuruiuba

Probably, yes.
All over Portugal.


----------



## Carfer

No, actually it's alive and kicking.


----------



## guihenning

The third person treatment is present all over. In Portugal they just usually omit the pronoun as much as posisble, it seems; while in Brazil we annoyingly repeat it to exhaustion. The plural form in Europe, for example, has buried "vós" to archaism and maybe soon death, as already happened in Brazil more than 100 years ago. And there is even a Portuguese TV show called "Você na TV"


----------



## xiskxisk

Acoreano said:


> I've lived in Portugal (Acores) for 10 years and I don't believe I have ever heard "voce" used - it only ever seems to be "tu" or "o/a senhor/a".
> 
> Has voce dropped out of use in Portugal (or just in the Acores)?



Please notice that many people will argue that você is used in Portugal when what they really mean is that we use the 3rd person conjugation.

Você is only used in informal contexts. However, in such contexts the second person tu is more used.


----------



## Acoreano

xiskxisk said:


> Please notice that many people will argue that você is used in Portugal when what they really mean is that we use the 3rd person conjugation.



Thanks. I understand that it remains as common as ever in Portugal to address people you are not familiar with in the 3rd person conjugation. I also understand that it is not always necessary to use a subject pronoun. My question was, when you DO need to use a 2nd person subject pronoun (for emphasis or to avoid ambiguity etc.), is _voce_ dropping out of use leaving a choice between _tu_ and _o/a senhor/a_?

I've also heard the usage "_o/a [first name]_" used in contexts where the text books lead me to believe _voce _would be appropriate - is this perhaps becoming more common than _voce _(in Portugal: I'm not talking about Brazilian usage here.)


----------



## Medune

olivinha said:


> Pessoalmente, eu acho "rapariga" mais feia que "você".
> Pessoalmente também acho que não poderia viver sem "você", aliás acho que poucos brasileiros poderiam.
> O


Sou de Santa Catarina. Nunca consegui chamar alguém por "você", só por "tu" ou" o senhor/ a senhora". Também não entendo como os estados acima o conseguem;por algum motivo, "você" me soa tão _pesado_.


----------



## guihenning

Medune said:


> Sou de Santa Catarina. Nunca consegui chamar alguém por "você", só por "tu" ou" o senhor/ a senhora". Também não entendo como os estados acima o conseguem;por algum motivo, "você" me soa tão _pesado_.


Bem, eu preferiria 'Tu' também, tenho uma teoria conspiratória contra o 'você', mas isso é outra história. De qualquer modo, mesmo vocês ainda usando bastante o TU, a maioria das pessoas já começou a _cag%r_ na conjugação e hoje ouve-se muito mais "Tu fala', 'to foi', etc. As formas tônicas é que estão ainda vivas "tu tás', etc. Aqui em Curitiba já desapareceu por completo, só sobrou '_contigo, teu, tua_, etc'.


----------



## Joca

Vai o meu depoimento : Moro em Santa Catarina há quase uma década. Originalmente só usava o 'você', mas agora, por influência, uso também o 'tu', conforme o contexto. Na verdade, acabo misturando os dois numa mesma conversa. Ou seja, começo usando o 'tu' e enxertando um 'você' aqui e acolá. O maior problema em relação ao 'tu' é de fato a conjugação do verbo. São cada vez menos os que usam 'tu' com o verbo conjugado na segunda pessoa do plural (digo: singular), usam-no como se fosse a terceira pessoa do singular, como foi dito acima. As más línguas dizem que é por culpa dos gaúchos . Procuro evitar isso, mas muitas vezes cedo para não soar pedante.
Em Florianópolis, onde dizem que quase a metade da população é de fora, já se ouve 'você' com frequência, embora os nativos (manezinhos) ainda usem o 'tu' na maioria das vezes. Mas, mesmo entre eles, o 'você' já começa a fazer presença. Talvez por influência dos que vêm de fora?
Sim, já ouvi muita gente daqui dizer que não consegue usar o 'você'. Um sujeito até me disse que achava o 'você' uma traição à cultura local, . Curioso é que todos os que usam o 'tu', usam o plural 'vocês' sem nenhum constrangimento. Como um 's' final faz diferença, não é?


----------



## Medune

guihenning said:


> Bem, eu preferiria 'Tu' também, tenho uma teoria conspiratória contra o 'você', mas isso é outra história. De qualquer modo, mesmo vocês ainda usando bastante o TU, a maioria das pessoas já começou a _cag%r_ na conjugação e hoje ouve-se muito mais "Tu fala', 'to foi', etc. As formas tônicas é que estão ainda vivas "tu tás', etc. Aqui em Curitiba já desapareceu por completo, só sobrou '_contigo, teu, tua_, etc'.


Ah sim, há uma nova escusa sociolinguístico-leniente para a mudança paradigmática da conjugação do _tu_: a de que a variedade que a utiliza está seguindo os passos do Francês quando adotou o dialecto parisiense como _langue_ _haute. _Como se isso alterasse algo.


----------



## Guigo

Apenas lembrando que o "tu" é bastante usado no Nordeste do Brasil, principalmente em Pernambuco. Acredito que, naquela região, quando a 2a pessoa é usada, a conjugação é correta: tu falas, tu vais, etc. Como diz o poeta pernambucano Alceu Valença: "tu vens, tu vens, eu já escuto os teus sinais".
Aliás, no Sudeste do Brasil, a 2a pessoa sobrevive na música: Carinhoso, As rosas não falam, As vitrines, etc.


----------



## Medune

Joca said:


> Vai o meu depoimento : Moro em Santa Catarina há quase uma década. Originalmente só usava o 'você', mas agora, por influência, uso também o 'tu', conforme o contexto. Na verdade, acabo misturando os dois numa mesma conversa. Ou seja, começo usando o 'tu' e enxertando um 'você' aqui e acolá. O maior problema em relação ao 'tu' é de fato a conjugação do verbo. São cada vez menos os que usam 'tu' com o verbo conjugado na segunda pessoa do plural, usam-no como se fosse a terceira pessoa do singular, como foi dito acima. As más línguas dizem que é por culpa dos gaúchos . Procuro evitar isso, mas muitas vezes cedo para não soar pedante.
> Em Florianópolis, onde dizem que quase a metade da população é de fora, já se ouve 'você' com frequência, embora os nativos (manezinhos) ainda usem o 'tu' na maioria das vezes. Mas, mesmo entre eles, o 'você' já começa a fazer presença. Talvez por influência dos que vêm de fora?
> Sim, já ouvi muita gente daqui dizer que não consegue usar o 'você'. Um sujeito até me disse que achava o 'você' uma traição à cultura local, . Curioso é que todos os que usam o 'tu', usam o plural 'vocês' sem nenhum constrangimento. Como um 's' final faz diferença, não é?


Só uma pequena correção, provavelmente desnecessária . _São cada vez menos os que usam 'tu' com o verbo conjugado na segunda pessoa do *singular*_


----------



## Medune

Guigo said:


> Apenas lembrando que o "tu" é bastante usado no Nordeste do Brasil, principalmente em Pernambuco. Acredito que, naquela região, quando a 2a pessoa é usada, a conjugação é correta: tu falas, tu vais, etc. Como diz o poeta pernambucano Alceu Valença: "tu vens, tu vens, eu já escuto os teus sinais".
> Aliás, no Sudeste do Brasil, a 2a pessoa sobrevive na música: Carinhoso, As rosas não falam, As vitrines, etc.


Ah, sim, bem lembrado sobre o Nordeste. _ No Sudeste sobrevive na música_, mas quase sempre com aquela notória mescla pronominal entre _você_ e _tu._


----------



## Medune

Joca said:


> Vai o meu depoimento : Moro em Santa Catarina há quase uma década. Originalmente só usava o 'você', mas agora, por influência, uso também o 'tu', conforme o contexto. Na verdade, acabo misturando os dois numa mesma conversa. Ou seja, começo usando o 'tu' e enxertando um 'você' aqui e acolá. O maior problema em relação ao 'tu' é de fato a conjugação do verbo. São cada vez menos os que usam 'tu' com o verbo conjugado na segunda pessoa do plural, usam-no como se fosse a terceira pessoa do singular, como foi dito acima. As más línguas dizem que é por culpa dos gaúchos . Procuro evitar isso, mas muitas vezes cedo para não soar pedante.
> Em Florianópolis, onde dizem que quase a metade da população é de fora, já se ouve 'você' com frequência, embora os nativos (manezinhos) ainda usem o 'tu' na maioria das vezes. Mas, mesmo entre eles, o 'você' já começa a fazer presença. Talvez por influência dos que vêm de fora?
> Sim, já ouvi muita gente daqui dizer que não consegue usar o 'você'. Um sujeito até me disse que achava o 'você' uma traição à cultura local, . Curioso é que todos os que usam o 'tu', usam o plural 'vocês' sem nenhum constrangimento. Como um 's' final faz diferença, não é?


Sim, acho que precisaríamos dum ritual necromântico envolvendo o sacrifício de mil e duzentas almas puras e quinhentos escritores modernistas para ressuscitarmos o vós.


----------



## Joca

<< Só uma pequena correção, provavelmente desnecessária . _São cada vez menos os que usam 'tu' com o verbo conjugado na segunda pessoa do *singular*_ >>

Sim, foi isso o que eu quis dizer. Obrigado pela correção.


----------



## Joca

Medune said:


> Ah, sim, bem lembrado sobre o Nordeste. _ No Sudeste sobrevive na música_, mas quase sempre com aquela notória mescla pronominal entre _você_ e _tu._



Sim, no Sudeste o 'tu' sobrevive nas letras de música e na poesia, mas a mescla ocorre mais na fala ("Faz tempo que não *te* vejo. *Você *está bem?"). Tomamos liberdades com a língua em todas as partes, não?

O 'certo', no exemplo que citei, seria dizer: "Faz tempo que não o vejo/não vejo você", que, contudo, certas pessoas usam.


----------



## guihenning

Medune said:


> Como se isso alterasse algo.


Eu acho é que altera sim. Esse vício na terceira pessoa é horrível. É por isso que cada vez mais as pessoas tropeçam ou fazem pausas pra conjugar o 'nós' quando querem usá-lo. O nominativo também parece ser uma forte influência do 'eu vi você', logo também se diz sem constrangimento 'eu vi ela', 'com nós' e assim por diante. Também eu acho que se for pra falar 'tu fala', melhor seria dizer 'você fala' já que o efeito é o mesmo e usa-se corretamente. Quem dera fosse assim simples... Aqui em Curitiba onde o uso do tu já foi suplantado, quando querem soar mais íntimos ou mais doces, metem-no no meio da conversa _et voilà! _Funciona.
O 'te' já será o caso a parte, né?! Mas aí é que está o problema dos tratamentos em terceira pessoa, os pronomes corretos distanciam demais os falantes. É por isso que se usa o 'te' aqui e provavelmente o 'vos' em Portugal siga a mesma linha, e funciona bem pra ambos de nós.
E por último a segunda do singular continua bem viva: seja com o 'te', seja com os possessivos, com o 'contigo' ou com a maioria esmagadora dos imperativos principalmente em contextos informais — continuando o esquema português naturalmente herdado.


----------



## Medune

guihenning said:


> Eu acho é que altera sim. Esse vício na terceira pessoa é horrível. É por isso que cada vez mais as pessoas tropeçam ou fazem pausas pra conjugar o 'nós' quando querem usá-lo. O nominativo também parece ser uma forte influência do 'eu vi você', logo também se diz sem constrangimento 'eu vi ela', 'com nós' e assim por diante. Também eu acho que se for pra falar 'tu fala', melhor seria dizer 'você fala' já que o efeito é o mesmo e usa-se corretamente. Quem dera fosse assim simples... Aqui em Curitiba onde o uso do tu já foi suplantado, quando querem soar mais íntimos ou mais doces, metem-no no meio da conversa _et voilà! _Funciona.
> O 'te' já será o caso a parte, né?! Mas aí é que está o problema dos tratamentos em terceira pessoa, os pronomes corretos distanciam demais os falantes. É por isso que se usa o 'te' aqui e provavelmente o 'vos' em Portugal siga a mesma linha, e funciona bem pra ambos de nós.
> E por último a segunda do singular continua bem viva: seja com o 'te', seja com os possessivos, com o 'contigo' ou com a maioria esmagadora dos imperativos principalmente em contextos informais — continuando o esquema português naturalmente herdado.



Concordo plenamente contigo; estava falando é na desculpa, na desculpa que se deu para normalizar a variedade estigmatizada; lamento se me expressei mal. Haver uma relação coincidental com a _pronúncia _francesa (peça-se para um brasileiro escrever _tu fala_ e a um francês, _tu parles_) não altera o fato de que a variedade não deveria ser a mais apreciada pelos meios pelos quais vem-se permeando e é, sim, detrimental ao português como língua estável e pertencente às línguas românicas.


----------



## mexerica feliz

cidades vocêantes: Salvador, São Paulo, Vitória, Belo Horizonte
cidades tuteantes: Santos, Rio de Janeiro*, Brasília*, Fortaleza

(*acontece que a classe média e a classe nobre preferem você).

No alto Nordeste e nas favelas cariocas falam:

_Amo muito tu.
Vi tu dançar com ela. 
Um beijo pa tu.

O tu_ pra mim é coisa da roça.



’’
_Tá difícil de encontrar,
Hoje em dia igual a ti.
Considere-se a pessoa mais linda do mundo’’_

uma baita de uma mistureba na música Você é o cara, de Kelly Key



_*Tu* sabe que eu *lhe* amo _é supercomum
no alto Nordeste e no interior baiano.


Pode se usar as formas vocêantes sem soarmos formais>

_Venha (você).
Entre você e ela.
Vi você.
Dei para/a você.
Com você.
Você e a sua namorada._

Soa informal tanto em Salvador quanto no Rio ou S. Paulo.
E está supercorreto, sem mistura alguma.

Para muitas pessoas tu soa antigo, teu e tua soam feio (ou será direto demais?),
contigo se usa só em frases feitas...Só a forma te sobrevive em todo o Brasil.
(Mas no Nordeste muita gente prefere falar LHE em vez de TE, daí
nem podemos dizer que TE se usa com a mesma frequencia em todo o Brasil).


----------



## machadinho

mexerica feliz said:


> cidades vocêantes: Salvador, São Paulo, Vitória, Belo Horizonte
> cidades tuteantes: Santos, Rio de Janeiro*, Brasília*, Fortaleza


Mexerica querida, Belo Horizonte não é vocêante. É cêante.


----------



## Medune

Kelly Key, grande filósofa-linguista-pragmática da década passada.


----------



## Bautastein

Hi

a big thank you to all the forum members for your help in the past.

I have learned that one should avoid using the word "você" in Portugal, as it might be considered impolite. This word can be substituted with "o senhor" or "a senhora". But what about "vocês"? Is that also to be avoided in Portugal? In that case, what can you say? "As senhoras" or "os senhores"? That might be awkward if it is to a mixed gender group, or if you don't know the genders of all members.


----------



## Vanda

We have a ton of discussions about this issue. I'll merge the old threads to your question. Have fun reading them.


----------



## Tony100000

Bautastein said:


> Hi
> 
> a big thank you to all the forum members for your help in the past.
> 
> I have learned that one should avoid using the word "você" in Portugal, as it might be considered impolite. This word can be substituted with "o senhor" or "a senhora". But what about "vocês"? Is that also to be avoided in Portugal? In that case, what can you say? "As senhoras" or "os senhores"? That might be awkward if it is to a mixed gender group, or if you don't know the genders of all members.


You can use "você". There's no problem with that. I don't know why people think "você" has become informal over the time. I personally use it pretty frequently. If you know the name of whom you're talking, you can use that person's name. That's considered formal.
When it comes to "vocês", I'd use it informally in most cases.
If you are talking with men and women, use "senhores". The masculine names prevail when mixing gender groups.


----------

